# Les fronts purs ?



## rezba (7 Juin 2006)

Je viens de recevoir un drole de courrier, d'un zozo que je ne connais pas, mais qui dit me connaitre.
Le type fait toute une diatribe contre l'incrémentation trafiquée de compteur de posts, l'impossibilité de trouver des vieux fils sans avoir fait polytechnique, la mise au frigo de caisses (?) toujours vivantes, le préjudice porté à certains symboles ésotériques auquel je ne pipe rien.
Il m'appelle à le rejoindre dans sa lutte, mais il ne dit pas comment. Il me dit que ce combat a réveillé les morts, et que ça va barder, qu'il faudra choisir son camp. Il me dit qu'il me recontactera quand il aura trouvé une boite discrète, qu'il faut se préparer à lutter contre l'"expansion benjamine, mère de tous les maux" (sic).

Bref, j'y comprend que dalle.

Le courrier commence avec une citation de Tristant Tzara de 1933, "La résistance s'organise sur tous les fronts purs".
Et il est signé :
_Mouvement International Contre les Administrateurs Zélés Abraseurs de Raretés Archivistiques_.

Comme j'ai pas tout suivi ces derniers temps, je me demandais si l'un d'entre vous pouvait éclairer ma lanterne.
Ça vous dit quelque chose, cet olibrius ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Juin 2006)

Moi quand je lis "abraser"


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2006)

<!--  Ici un post de gribouille -->

NB : ta maman ne t'a jamais dit de te méfier des gens qui utilisent "pur" à toutes les sauces ?

PS3 : d'ailleurs manque un mot en i a ce mouvement pour mikazaraï


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2006)

C'est pas moi, j'le jure!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2006)

Ben alors, rezbounet, tu ouvres des fils à flood maintenant ?


----------



## Nephou (7 Juin 2006)

M&#8217;sieur le Doc qu'est vil&#8230; ne voudriez tu pas ouvrir intitulé « vos plus belles lettres anonymes » ?

sinon dès que j'ai 30 sec. j'm'y colle
_
à bientôt de vous lire_


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Juin 2006)

c'est gerborin...

il est facétieux quand même..


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Et il est signé :
> _Mouvement International Contre les Administrateurs Zélés Abraseurs de Raretés Archivistiques_.
> 
> Ça vous dit quelque chose, cet olibrius ?



Il y a erreur je pense, ne serait ce pas plutôt (ou Donald) le Rassemblement International Contre les Administrateurs Zélés Abraseurs de Raretés Archivistiques Inique (pas tous les jours) et Libidineux (coulant)..., oui le fameux RICAZARAIL...

ça sent le trempage de fondement dans une bassine d'eau froide tout ça... :affraid: :rateau: 

C'est un fanatique... rezba, t'es mal barré...


Edith :


			
				moumoute a dit:
			
		

> PS3 : d'ailleurs manque un mot en i a ce mouvement pour mikazaraï


j'avais pas vu ça...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2006)

Faut quand même vraiment pas se respecter pour envoyer des messages anonymes comme ça... 

Par contre ce que je pige pas, c'est le but de la chose?
T'es pas modo, t'es... Enfin t'es plus grand chose maintenant Rezba siffle: )...
Alors pourquoi toi?
Je comprends pas bien... :mouais:

(En tout cas, moi j'ai déjà choisi mon camp : je suis une pute, une trainée, je suis du coté des verts. Allez-y les mecs, je suis de tout coeur avec vous!  )


----------



## Lila (7 Juin 2006)

...c'est quoi un front pur ?????:rose: 
..parce que dégarni je vois bien ..mais pur 

.....sinon ...c'est con ..maintenant c'est su !


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2006)

Un front pur, c'est un front après un bon peeling, non?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est quoi un front pur ?????:rose:
> ..parce que dégarni je vois bien ..mais pur
> 
> .....sinon ...c'est con ..maintenant c'est su !


> pur,e
(adjectif)
Qui n'est pas mélangé.&#8226; [sens figuré] Qui n'est pas corrompu.&#8226; Sain, innocent, chaste, exempt


Du coup, moi, c'est un "front impur" dont je ne vois pas trop...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2006)

Baptême à la cire orientale avec finitions à la chèvre corse


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juin 2006)

C'est ici le fil pour la révolution? 

Bon...

Allez les verts!


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Juin 2006)

messieurs, messieurs, 

un front pur, c'est une belle ligne de combattants aryens, de qualité... SVP!


----------



## macmarco (7 Juin 2006)

Arico ?  


  

C'était quoi le nom ou pseudo utilisé pour l'envoi ?


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Mouvement International Contre les Administrateurs Zélés Abraseurs de Raretés Archivistiques_


Comme l'a fait justement remarquer Supermoquette il ne manque qu'un i mais non en fait.

Car en faisant une recherche avancée par nom de membre, le système suggère l'existance d'un certain *micazara.*

Mais là où l'étrange rejoint le fil : micazara n'est pas un nom de membre.

Va savoir pourquoi, comment ?


----------



## Lila (7 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> > pur,e
> (adjectif)
> .. chaste....



...chaste ? ...du front ? .... 

..faut qu'on m'explique:mouais: 

mais en gros si j'ai bien compris il faut se mobiliser derrière X (l'anonyme) et foncer tête baissée (d'où le machin du front là) vers le mur vert pour tout faire péter .....

:mouais:  

[Mode lopette ON]...peux pas !!!! j'ai piscine [Mode lopette OFF]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2006)

La question de bobby était pertinente : pourquoi rezba ?
Et pourquoi une citation de Tristan Tzara ?

D'ailleurs, je ne sais pas vous, mais moi je n'avais jamais entendu parlé de Tristan Tzara.
J'ai donc cherché.
J'ai trouvé ça

Et de me dire : et si le rezba nous montait un bateau, une tentative ésotérique et cultivée d'agitation des masses dans une perspective de surréalisme virtuel et forumesque ?

Allez, rezba, avoue !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> La question de bobby était pertinente : pourquoi rezba ?



Parce que seul un esprit aussi brillant et un front aussi immensément pur que le sien peuvent être attirés par ce genre de bizarreries ?  



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bref, j'y comprend que dalle.



Ça commence à redonder comme phrase, non ?


----------



## macmarco (7 Juin 2006)

En même temps, tout ça me fait penser à un Archiviste...


----------



## Luc G (7 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, je ne sais pas vous, mais moi je n'avais jamais entendu parlé de Tristan Tzara.



Au moins ce fil n'aura pas été inutile. 

Sinon, je me demande ce que pourrait donner le croisement entre un arico et un rezba ?  À mon avis, on aurait, enfin, une bonne représentation de l'infini 

PS. Ceux qui voudraient croiser le résultat du croisement ci-dessus avec Sonnyboy sont d'office mis au ban de l'humanité, faut pas déconner quand même !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juin 2006)

Tiens, tiens, il semblerait que Rezba n'ai pas été le seul à recevoir ce mp...


----------



## aricosec (7 Juin 2006)

-
comme le dit mon titre,je suis bien content que REZBA est entamé cette discussion
je peus participer,puisque d'aucun triste sir m'accuse   
non ce n'est pas moi,vil CERF BRETON  
fils de CHOUAN aservis au royalisme,  
c'est pas moi,continuez donc vos recherches c'est marrant,quoique le LYONNAIS ...
la GRIBOUILLETTE ..ça pourrais bien etre lui   
-
et laissez ce thread de discussion ouvert s'il vous plait,je pourrais m'y faire quelques
points en sortant de la salle de jeux,avec mes jeux a la c.. ,qui ne rapporte rien 
je serais bientot niou- machin :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2006)

On a vraiment l'échantillon de ce qui se passe dans la vraie vie de chez Auchan, on avait l'affaire Claire String maintenant on a le corbeau de macg  On sait déjà qui a les comptes en Suisse, donc ce n'est pas là que ça pose problème


----------



## yvos (7 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tiens, il semblerait que Rezba n'ai pas été le seul à recevoir ce mp...




je crois que c'est à cause de ta signature :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> (En tout cas, moi j'ai déjà choisi mon camp : je suis une pute, une trainée, je suis du coté des verts. Allez-y les mecs, je suis de tout coeur avec vous!  )



Boooooooobbyyyyyyy!!!! C'est Mémé qui cause dans ta bouche!  

Sinon ,ici les fronts, on connaît... On en a plein!

Pourquoi je ne l'ai pas reçu moi, ce MP  

*U FRONTE VINCERA!*

Oups... Ça m'a échappé...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2006)

j'ai rien compri.


----------



## yvos (7 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Boooooooobbyyyyyyy!!!! C'est Mémé qui cause dans ta bouche!
> 
> Sinon ,ici les fronts, on connaît... On en a plein!
> 
> ...



ptêtre bien parce que depuis le temps que vous connaissez les fronts, il y aurait du y avoir plus de résultats..


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ,ici les fronts, on connaît... On en a plein!




Oui, mais vous, vous n'avez pas des fronts "purs", vous n'avez que des fronts "canal ...". Ben c'est pas pareil !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2006)

D'après ce que dit starmac, si c'est pas un utilisateur, c'est un groupe ? un deuxième ©ercle ?


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que dit starmac, si c'est pas un utilisateur, c'est un groupe ? un deuxième ©ercle ?


correctif : micazara existe *là*. Mais le fait qu'il n'ait rien posté le rend invisible parmi la liste de membres on dirait...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que dit starmac, si c'est pas un utilisateur, c'est un groupe ? un deuxième ©ercle ?


 
Une sorte de socité secrète qui navigerait dans les sous-sol de MacGé? 

starmac c'est quoi ce lien pourri?


----------



## Nobody (7 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que dit starmac, si c'est pas un utilisateur, c'est un groupe ? un deuxième ©ercle ?



Un trou de balle?


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> starmac c'est quoi ce lien pourri?


Tu es arrivé trop tard... désolé.
tu n'avais qu'à passer moins de temps dans ton safari en afrique ou à manger des toasts


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> > pur,e
> (adjectif)
> Qui n'est pas mélangé. [sens figuré] Qui n'est pas corrompu. Sain, innocent, chaste, exempt





*Ouii ?*
on m'appelle ?


----------



## Kam et léon (7 Juin 2006)

il à dit "sain", pas "saint"


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2006)

*Je dis que c'est un coup de Stook*
l'incrémentation machin des posts, à coup sur c'est pas pour lui plaire !

Quant à la lutte socio révolutionnaire contre Benjamin, elle est peut être liée au croupissement de sa révolution nioube dans les tréfonds humides de la cave.

_Et dans la mesure où il ne poste plus, il aura tenu à garder l'anonymat, tout se tient.
_



:hein:


----------



## Lila (8 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une sorte de socité secrète qui navigerait dans *les sous-sol de MacGé*?



........oui ! ou bien carrément les oubliettes.:afraid: (là où il y a plein de services corporels  )

...moi je dis que c'est Benjamin himself pour  avoir des noms et tous les empaler..

...  ..pitet que non aussi ...

 

on a droit à quoi si on adhère ?

...une cagoule ? (pardon patroch  )
... un slip de sonny ? (pardon maman)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une sorte de socité secrète qui navigerait dans les sous-sol de MacGé?
> 
> starmac c'est quoi ce lien pourri?


Alors ça! ça m'étonnerait franchement.


----------



## benjamin (8 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...moi je dis que c'est Benjamin himself pour  avoir des noms et tous les empaler..
> 
> ...  ..pitet que non aussi ...



Tu es sur la bonne piste, mais c'est encore plus pervers.  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

J'osais pas l'dire


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'osais pas l'dire


Ah, ça, quand il s'agit de perversion t'es pas le dernier.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ça, quand il s'agit de perversion t'es pas le dernier.



Ouais!!! Il est plein d'adjectifs en "phile" ce chat!!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

Insulophile ???


Ouf...

Ça n'existe pas !!!


----------



## Nobody (8 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais!!! Il est plein d'adjectifs en "phile" ce chat!!!



Prophil?

 :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> on a droit à quoi si on adhère ?


 
Pas besoin d'adhésion.
Faut juste trouver le chemin


----------



## Nobody (8 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin d'adhésion.
> Faut juste trouver le chemin








:rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2006)

Perso, je pense que tout ça n'est qu'une horrible mystification, une atroce machination, un sombre truc pas cool...
On se fout de nous, on nous prend pour des cons!!

Il n'y a AUCUNE résistance, aucun réseau secret dans les bas-fonds du foreume.
Je le saurais quand même... 

Ceci dit, je voudrais pas balancer, mais... Avez vous remarqué la signature de Starmac?
Hein?
Je trouve qu'il donne beaucoup d'importance à ce mystérieux personnage, pas vous?
Mmmmmhh...

Enfin je dis ça...
Je dis rien...


----------



## Nobody (8 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, je voudrais pas balancer, mais... Avez vous remarqué la signature de Starmac?
> Hein?
> Je trouve qu'il donne beaucoup d'importance à ce mystérieux personnage, pas vous?
> Mmmmmhh...
> ...


 
C'est qui Starmac?

  :rateau:


----------



## da capo (8 Juin 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui Starmac?
> 
> :rateau:


 Un pseudo utilisé pour masquer mon véritable pseudo, bien sur


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je pense que tout ça n'est qu'une horrible mystification, une atroce machination, un sombre truc pas cool...
> On se fout de nous, on nous prend pour des cons!!
> 
> Il n'y a AUCUNE résistance, aucun réseau secret dans les bas-fonds du foreume.
> ...


Tout à fait, Bobby. 
D'ailleurs je l'ai toujours dit, les verts et les rouges ont toujours raison. Et puis ils sont trop intelligents pour passer à coté d'un complot.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, Bobby.
> D'ailleurs je l'ai toujours dit, les verts et les rouges ont toujours raison. Et puis ils sont trop intelligents pour passer à coté d'un complot.


Mais bien sûr! 

Moi je leur fais confiance, les yeux fermés, les mains dans le dos.
Ce "kamikaze" ou "mikado" sera bien vite débusqué.
Laissons les oeuvrer dans l'ombre...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

J'ai moi aussi reçu le message en question.
Au terme d'une lecture attentive, je peux vous dire ceci : tranquillise-toi bon peuple, l'homme qui prétend que mon uvre passée est menacée de disparaître des archives du forum ne peut être qu'un grotesque. Car souviens-toi qu'il est écrit : "Au commencement était DocEvil, et DocEvil était avec Dieu, et DocEvil était Dieu." Alors qu'on cesse de m'emmerder avec de pareils enfantillages.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

Pourquoi "sera" ? Là il me semble que c'est vous qui cherchez de qui il s'agit


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Mais bien sûr!
> 
> Moi je leur fais confiance, les yeux fermés, les mains dans le dos.
> Ce "kamikaze" ou "mikado" sera bien vite débusqué.
> Laissons les oeuvrer dans l'ombre...


Si ce n'est pas eux, avec leur intellect couplé à un sens de la stratégie qui n'a rien à envier à celui de W. BushMachiavel, qui usent de la ruse pour faire plonger les traîtres. 





_edit : Mais quelle erreur!!! Confondre ainsi Machiavel et Bush, mon Dieu, Pardonnez-moi. _


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ...un sens de la stratégie qui n'a rien à envier à celui de W. Bush


C'est bon de rire parfois.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

Ouaip ! Et rire, ça vaut un bon biftek  Quoique l'actualité serait plutôt du côté du tournedos Rossini  n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2006)

En effet, Ed...



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi "sera" ? Là il me semble que c'est vous qui cherchez de qui il s'agit



En lisant ces lignes, j'ai le brusque sentiment que ce forum n'est qu'un ramassis d'obscurs conspirationnistes...
Le doute masaï... (Pascal77 )

D'un autre côté...
Un admin ou un modo, manquer de respect à doquéville?
Pas possible. Trop risqué pour eux. Je ne peux pas le croire...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2006)

«Ça flotte pas haut»

Robinson Crusoë, _L'insoutenable légèreté de l'hêtre._


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté...
> Un admin ou un modo, manquer de respect à doquéville?
> Pas possible. Trop risqué pour eux. Je ne peux pas le croire...


 Hélas, mon brave bobby, hélas... Je les crois capables de tout.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hélas, mon brave bobby, hélas... Je les crois capables de tout.


Amen.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hélas, mon brave bobby, hélas... Je les crois capables de tout.


Tout de même...
On ne peut pas TOUT se permettre...

Toucher à DocEvil...
...
C'est un coup à choper une saloperie en plus...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Toucher à DocEvil...
> ...
> C'est un coup à choper une saloperie en plus...


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire... Ceux qui s'y sont risqué peuvent en témoigner.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire... Ceux qui s'y sont risqué peuvent en témoigner.


Et la liste est longue, à ce qu'on entend...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et la liste est longue, à ce qu'on entend...


Là, tu me flattes beaucoup.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu me flattes beaucoup.


Parce vous appelez ça une liste par chez vous?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

Une enfilade plutôt ?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2006)

Ah en fait le bar c'est comme avant alors?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah en fait le bar c'est comme avant alors?


Oui, mais en mieux fréquenté.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2006)

Ouf!


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2006)

Mouais...

Ya encore Backcat quand même hein...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouf!


D'ailleurs nous n&#8217;avons plus de SanPé. Alors on attaque la bière.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...
> 
> Ya encore Backcat quand même hein...


C'est bien parce que benjamin n'a pas voulu toucher à la déco, histoire de ne pas désorienter davantage les clients.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2006)

C'était quand même une bonne idée de leur faire croire à tous que le nouveau bar était dans "vous êtes ici", maintenant on est tranquille! 

Je maintiens que Backcat est chiant à foutre des poils partout, mais bon, avec les beaux jours... La mue... Je vais l'excuser pour le moment.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je maintiens que Backcat est chiant à foutre des poils partout...


Surtout que ce ne sont même pas les siens !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2006)

Mon p'tit Bobby, doquéville sait que je t'aime bien, aussi vais-je me permettre un conseil d'ami : Évite de trop jouer avec les papattes de Chaton, ce n'est pas sain pour ta santé. Là, il se cure les crocs (le dernier nioube était un peu filandreux), mais ça va pas lui prendre la journée, et à son retour, tu risques de te rendre compte qu'il a plein de griffes et de dents à tous les bouts !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mon p'tit Bobby, doquéville sait que je t'aime bien, aussi vais-je me permettre un conseil d'ami : Évite de trop jouer avec les papattes de Chaton, ce n'est pas sain pour ta santé. Là, il se cure les crocs (le dernier nioube était un peu filandreux), mais ça va pas lui prendre la journée, et à son retour, tu risques de te rendre compte qu'il a plein de griffes et de dents à tous les bouts !


En même temps, un peu d'herbe à chats et on est tranquille. 


Troooooooop facile.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2006)

Tu parierais ton intégrité physique la dessus ? :affraid:

Remarque, c'est bien les enterrements, ça permet de reprendre contact avec plein de gens sympas un peu perdus de vue


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> il a plein de griffes et de dents à tous les bouts !


Ben ça doit pas être évident tous les jours...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça doit pas être évident tous les jours...



Pourtant, je t'assure que pour évider, il sait faire


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

:sleep:

hein ? :mouais:

Bon... je me pose en faux face à toutes ces allégations ! Si je sème des poils, ce sont bien les miens. Même s'ils proviennent d'un scalp. Donné, c'est donné, reprendre, c'est volé. Et le premier qui sous-entend que je sème des poils dont je ne suis pas le père génétique au rythme de mes flattulences et/ou éructations de poches gastriques, là, il aura exagéré.

J'ai dit !



En plus, je fais super attention à ce que je mange.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2006)

Dis donc, toi...

Tu sèmerais pas des poils dont tu n'es pas le père génétique au rythme de tes flatulences et/ou éructations de poches gastriques?
Hein? Avoue!
N'y vois aucun sous-entendu bien sûr... 


(ok, ok, j'arrête, je sors, je m'en vais, je suis pus là, promis.)


----------



## da capo (8 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Si je sème des poils, ce sont bien les miens.


Et ceux là  ils sont à toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

Non. En tout cas, j'ai l'&#339;il. Il y a beaucoup de doublons...


----------



## Lila (8 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non. En tout cas, j'ai l'il. Il y a beaucoup de doublons...



..l'oeil ..et du flair aussi ...il est en odorama ce site ? :sick: (beurkkkk)


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, un peu d'herbe à chats et on est tranquille.
> 
> 
> Troooooooop facile.


 
LEGALIZE IT!​


----------



## rezba (8 Juin 2006)

Et ben y'en a une belle bande de salopards, par ici.


----------



## macmarco (8 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et ben y'en a une belle bande de salopards, par ici.




Une bonne douzaine.


----------



## rezba (8 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne douzaine.



Oui, c'est pour ça que je m'abstiens de participer, j'aime pas faire le treizième. Je suis pas superstitieux, ça porte malheur, mais c'est comme ça, j'aime pas la place du Judas.


----------



## macmarco (8 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est pour ça que je m'abstiens de participer, j'aime pas faire le treizième. Je suis pas superstitieux, ça porte malheur, mais c'est comme ça, j'aime pas la place du Judas.




En même temps, le treizième, s'agissant des salopards, c'est celui qui les entraîne.


----------



## rezba (8 Juin 2006)

Moi, entraîneur de salopards ? 
Sélectionneur, à la limite. Mais pas entraineur. Trop de boulot.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi, entraîneur de salopards ?
> *Sélectionneur*, à la limite. Mais pas entraineur. Trop de boulot.



Ça sonne comme un aveu


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas superstitieux, ça porte malheur, mais c'est comme ça, j'aime pas la place du Judas.




*Remarque que*
ça sonne plutôt bien Rezba Iscariote


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, le treizième, s'agissant des salopards, c'est celui qui les entraîne.




*C'est lui ?*
Rezba ?


Sérieux ?


----------



## Luc G (8 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est pour ça que je m'abstiens de participer, j'aime pas faire le treizième. Je suis pas superstitieux, ça porte malheur, mais c'est comme ça, j'aime pas la place du Judas.




Pourtant, un archiviste se doit de savoir regarder par le trou de la serrure.


----------



## Luc G (8 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi, entraîneur de salopards ?
> Sélectionneur, à la limite. Mais pas entraineur. Trop de boulot.



En tant que sélectionneur, t'es pas sympa pour l'entraîneur : il va avoir du travail avec cette bande de pieds-nickelés.


----------



## macmarco (8 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est lui ?*
> Rezba ?
> 
> 
> Sérieux ?


 Lui, c'était l'un des salopards, 


c'est lui :




qui les entraînait.


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *U FRONTE VINCERA!*
> 
> Oups... Ça m'a échappé...



*EL PUEBLO UNIDO JAMAS SERA VINCIDO !!*


Oups... Camarade Patoch attendu au Cer©le tout de suite !!!    

ps : arrête de m'envoyer des messages privés non anonymes, je ne te reconnais jamais sans ta cagoule !!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

Ah ben tu tombes bien tiens !  J'ai lu des posts pas très sympas sur la couleur rouge dernièrement... je veux pas cafter, mais va falloir sévir


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2006)

pourtant, je poste couleur locale, ça fait deux jours que Rezba et Macelene ne me parlent que de Corrida et de Faena... qui parlait de couleurs rouges ??!!!    

bisou toi ! 

(ps : j'ai plus de 15 jours de décalage, on en cause sur ichat la semaine prochaine ou en mp mon Chaton ? )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

Avec grand plaisir  Tu m'as manqué ! J'espère que tes vacances se sont bien passées en tout cas


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2006)

Si vous faites des petits gardez m'en un.

:rateau:


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si vous faites des petits gardez m'en un.
> 
> :rateau:




bah, tu crois que c'est qui Bassman ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

En tout cas, on a bien fait de noyer les autres...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, on a bien fait de noyer les autres...



M....e, je voulais justement en préparer un pour dimanche. Poëlé à l'ail et persil . 

Et si nous avions à faire à un de nos fameux troll? Hein?:mouais: :love:

A propos de front pur, vous avez pensé à tirer la chasse, parceque les remugles...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juin 2006)

Bon alors?
Il s'est pas encore dénoncé le révolutionnaire?

Faut qu'on torture qui?
Faut qu'on fasse subir des sévices sessuels à DocEvil, c'est ça?

...

Ah ben non, si c'est lui, c'est pas comme ça qu'on le fera avouer... 
Chuis con...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors?
> Il s'est pas encore dénoncé le révolutionnaire?
> 
> Faut qu'on torture qui?
> ...



mais non, à cette époque là c'est les pustules qui travaillent mon grand.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors?
> Il s'est pas encore dénoncé le révolutionnaire?
> 
> Faut qu'on torture qui?



*On en prend 10 au hasard dans la liste des membres et on les fusille... Puis on recommence jusqu'à ce qu'il se dénonce!!!!*


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juin 2006)

*PAS CON PITIN!!*

Par contre on les prend au hasard, les dix premiers, sûr?
Nan parce que si on peut choisir, j'aurais bien quelques idées...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juin 2006)

Parce que vous ne savez pas encore qui c'est?


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juin 2006)

Nan.
Pourquoi tu sais toi?
Vas-y fais péter alors!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juin 2006)

Vous me décevez les gars. J'sais pas si je balance.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Vous me décevez les gars. J'sais pas si je balance.



*Allons bon! V'là l'aut' qui nous fait sa grande mystérieuse!!!!*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juin 2006)

Ok, je vous charrie... je sais pas qui c'est et nom de Doc...

*ça m'énerve!!!!!!*


Ah oui, aussi...


*C'est quoi la horde???*


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> *C'est quoi la horde???*



Pfff
Laisse tomber.
*T'es trop jeune!!*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> BFaut qu'on fasse subir des sévices sessuels à DocEvil, c'est ça?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Moi je dis que tu pourrais au moins essayer pour voir...  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis que tu pourrais au moins essayer pour voir...  :love:


Là j'ai piscine, c'est con...
Attends, je cherche un remplaçant...

Ah non mieux!
Une remplaçante... Hin hin hin(rire diabolique)
  


En tout cas, la horde, je sais pas ce que c'est mais elle recrute sévère hein... Et pas que des mous d'la chique.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça y est, j'ai reçu le message du mystérieux posteur énigmatique paranogêne.


Ah ben moi aussi.
Je commençai a m'impatienter.
J'ai même failli croire que j'étais has been.
Ouf!


----------



## da capo (10 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben moi aussi.
> Je commençai a m'impatienter.
> J'ai même failli croire que j'étais has been.


Quand on commence à aller chercher les vieux, c'est que le bidule n'est pas loin d'être dégonflé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Cependant je voudrais savoir...
> :mouais:
> J'ai une question : ça veut dire quoi "Concaténer" ??
> _ :hein: :rose:
> ...



Roberto ... Enfin, un homme de ta culture ... quelqu'un t'a tapé sur la tête ? Une amnésie passagère ? :mouais:  

Comment peux tu ne pas te souvenir que ça signifie "relier deux chaînes bout à bout" ? D'ailleurs, c'est un des termes que l'informatique a emprunté au langage courant, mais il s'agit alors de chaînes de caractères.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'ai une question : ça veut dire quoi "Concaténer" ??_


Si ma déduction est correcte (ce que l'avenir dira peut-être), c'est une *très* bonne question.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Si j'étais une fille ce serait terrible au niveau bijoux et sous-vêtements.
> _:afraid:
> :love:
> :love:



Tu peux toujours tenter, avec les chemizafleurs ça te donnerait un air de castafiore    Pose un la pour voir ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juin 2006)

Ricazaï a dit:
			
		

> Je te tiendrais au courant de nos prochaines offensives.
> Mais la subversion a commencé !



ça commence quand???


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ça commence quand???



Quand tu auras fini de pincer l'arrière train de l'ouvreuse, elle le sort juste de l'eau froide !  Mange ton popcorn et range ce nunchaku


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2006)

*Micazarai serait donc*
la cousine germaine de Thérèse ?





 
:mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2006)

Micazara a dit:
			
		

> Mais la subversion a commencé !





*ANARCHIE*
VAINCRA !






​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *ANARCHIE*
> VAINCRA !
> 
> 
> ...



*Ouaiiiiiis!!!! Parfaitement mon Dupond!!!!*    :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2006)

*Micazara est*
l'âme, l'esprit même, la quintescence de la cyber-subversion


----------



## Nobody (10 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben moi aussi.
> Je commençai a m'impatienter.
> J'ai même failli croire que j'étais has been.
> Ouf!



Pareil. Tous les jours je surveillais fébrilement ma boite à MP. Je tentais maladroitement de donner le change sur les forums en postant de ci de là, pareil à la feuille morte...

Et pi ce soir, je me connecte, et là, là, dans le coin supérieur droit, que vis-je?
Un MP rien que pour moi tout seul forcément puisque c'est privé j'suis t'y con excusez-moi mais c'est l'émotion.

Et c'était LUI! Il m'avait parlé et je l'avais compris! QUE DU BONHEUR!!!!

Concaténer viendrait de "concaténation": didact. enchainement (des causes et des effets, des termes d'un syllogisme); math: loi de concaténation: loi associative transformant plusieurs suites ordonnées d'un ensemble en une seule: ling: la concaténation des mots dans une phrase; informatique: concaténation de fichiers.

Tiens tiens...

Des pistes là-dedans, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Des pistes là-dedans, n'est-ce pas?



*Ouaiiiis!!! Dans concaténation, il y a caténation... *


----------



## Nobody (10 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *Ouaiiiis!!! Dans concaténation, il y a caténation... *



Il faut faire quelque chose, les gars, le Patoch' va pas bien.
On va le perdre, là... 

Ceci dit, la racine c'est catena, la chaine. Pat' il aime ça, les chaines.
Hein, oui?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Il faut faire quelque chose, les gars, le Patoch' va pas bien.



C'était pas la semaine pour arrêter le lithium


----------



## Nobody (11 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas la semaine pour arrêter le lithium



T'as plus de batterie?

Achète une dynamo.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Micazara est*
> l'âme, l'esprit même, la quintescence de la cyber-subversion


micazara est une merde, point


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

Plusieurs lecteurs m'ont fait part de leur étonnement dû à mon absence de réaction à propos du sujet qui nous occupe (micazara, révolution, tout ça). Je les remercie de leur intérêt et leur conseille vivement de trouver quelque chose de plus constructif à faire de leur vie, voire même, pourquoi pas, si c'est dans l'ordre du possible, de se forger une opinion eux-mêmes. Je sais, mon optimisme me perdra.
Bref, si je n'ai pas cru bon de m'expliquer plus tôt, c'est tout bonnement que je n'ai rien ou si peu de chose à dire sur ce sujet. S'il s'agit d'une manipulation, je suis plus curieux d'en connaître le but que l'origine (bien que l'un puisse peut-être renseigner sur l'autre). S'il s'agit d'une tentative de déstabilisation, c'est la chose la plus grotesque qu'on ait tenté sur ces forums depuis mon dernier ban. Dans les deux cas, l'intérêt de la chose me semble très limité. Révolte ou imposture, tout cela manque singulièrement de cran, de panache et, pour tout dire, d'envergure. En résumé, encore une histoire abracadabrantesque qui va faire pschit...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

A y est, je l'ai eu aussi     

je fais parti des Elus   Alléluïa et tout ça  

Merci Ben d'avoir pensé à cette animation bon enfant... c'est pas toi ?   

Damned, sera ce donc une sombre manipulation de la part d'un fantomas lettré?:mouais:  Diantre, que cet obscure couroux se révele que nous puissions enfin savoir qui se cahe derrière Rika. 

Quelqu'un aurait il vu mon Xanax et mon Prozac? Merci:love:


----------



## benjamin (11 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En résumé, encore une histoire abracadabrantesque qui va faire pschit...


Peut-être une vieille gloire qui aurait "rendu des services à la Nation, notamment dans le domaine sportif", et qui chercherait là une amnistie régalienne.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Juin 2006)

ça y est, Benjamin nous balance des infos... 


Bon, je sais pas pour vous, mais pour moi c'est pas clair _(stream)_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être une vieille gloire qui chercherait là une amnistie régalienne.


*Lemmy ?*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Juin 2006)

Le monsieur a dit "une vieille *gloire*"


----------



## Nobody (11 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Lemmy ?*



De Motörhead?

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Le monsieur a dit "une vieille *gloire*"


Le monsieur a surtout dit "sportif"...


----------



## Nobody (11 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le monsieur a surtout dit "sportif"...



Sportif dans quel sens?

Pratique physique ou loyauté?

Mmmm...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juin 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être une vieille gloire qui aurait "rendu des services à la Nation, notamment dans le domaine sportif", et qui chercherait là une amnistie régalienne.



Guy Drut ?? ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être une vieille gloire qui aurait "rendu des services à la Nation, notamment dans le domaine sportif", et qui chercherait là une amnistie régalienne.


J'entends ceux qui le suggèrent, mais j'entends ceux qui ne le suggèrent pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'entends ceux qui le suggèrent, mais j'entends ceux qui ne le suggèrent pas.



Des acouphènes, sans doute ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'entends ceux qui le suggèrent, mais j'entends ceux qui ne le suggèrent pas.


Hein?


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2006)

En tous cas, le mikado fait causer 
Quant à déstabiliser le bar...
Vous avez déjà essayé de renverser un comptoir de bar ?   
Si c'est un vrai bar, normalement, c'est du solide


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

A propos, c'est l'heure. Patron 1 demi sans faux col s'il vous plait.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, le mikado fait causer
> Quant à déstabiliser le bar...
> Vous avez déjà essayé de renverser un comptoir de bar ?
> Si c'est un vrai bar, normalement, c'est du solide


Surtout quand les piliers sont fermement arrimés dessus.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Surtout quand les piliers sont fermement arrimés dessus.



*Ouaiiiiis!!! Parfaitement!!!!*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le monsieur a surtout dit "sportif"...




*Ben justement*
il fait pas du vélo Lemmy ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben justement*
> il fait pas du vélo Lemmy ?


Uniquement quand ça descend et avec le vent dans le dos.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben justement*
> il fait pas du vélo Lemmy ?



Si, même qu'il est très possessif au sujet de son matériel !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben justement*
> il fait pas du vélo Lemmy ?



J'entend des mauvaises langues au bout du bar dire "même si ça a des roues, ça reste un déambulateur"...   






Les gens sont méchants...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Juin 2006)

Ce ne serait pas le modèle qui a été offert à Amok de la part de Benjamin pour ses bons et loyaux services envers la communauté de MacG?


----------



## lumai (11 Juin 2006)

Tout sur la concaténation ! 



			
				Wikipédia est là a dit:
			
		

> Ce terme est issu du latin _catena_, qui signifie la chaîne.


Hum...  Des chaînes ? Ce serait un indice ça ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être une vieille gloire qui aurait "rendu des services à la Nation, notamment dans le domaine sportif", et qui chercherait là une amnistie régalienne.



Tu veux dire un égo démesuré ? ah ouais je pige mieux pourquoi c'est rezba qu'à reçu le truc


----------



## rezba (11 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire un égo démesuré ? ah ouais je pige mieux pourquoi c'est rezba qu'à reçu le truc



Mon égo n'est pas démesuré, il est tout à fait mesurable. Suffit de trouver des appareils de mesure adaptés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mon égo n'est pas démesuré, il est tout à fait mesurable. Suffit de trouver des appareils de mesure adaptés.



Arecibo et Mona Kea ne sont pas disponibles, là, tout de suite. Reste le VLT, mais ça risque d'être limite...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir un drole de courrier, d'un zozo que je ne connais pas, mais qui dit me connaitre.
> Le type fait toute une diatribe contre l'incrémentation trafiquée de compteur de posts, l'impossibilité de trouver des vieux fils sans avoir fait polytechnique, la mise au frigo de caisses (?) toujours vivantes, le préjudice porté à certains symboles ésotériques auquel je ne pipe rien.
> Il m'appelle à le rejoindre dans sa lutte, mais il ne dit pas comment. Il me dit que ce combat a réveillé les morts, et que ça va barder, qu'il faudra choisir son camp. Il me dit qu'il me recontactera quand il aura trouvé une boite discrète, qu'il faut se préparer à lutter contre l'"expansion benjamine, mère de tous les maux" (sic).
> 
> ...


Tiens, moi j'ai rien reçu


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mon égo n'est pas démesuré, il est tout à fait mesurable. Suffit de trouver des appareils de mesure adaptés.


C'est tout l'avantage d'Amok : pour mesurer son ego une double décimètre suffit.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> D'autres z'idées ?
> :love:


Ce n'est pas moi. Je n'écris jamais "Y'avait" (1), mais "Il y avait". 

P.S. : Il y a une bonne blague à faire avec "Y'avait". J'attends de voir quel naze osera la faire.


----------



## aricosec (11 Juin 2006)

*stop !* , ne vous inquietez plus,je viens de recevoir la meme chose  
-
pour qu'il demande ma collaboration,c'est qu'il n'a pas grand chose a se mettre sous la dent :rateau: 
-
cette revolte va foirer dans l'oeuf,. 
surtout adressée a ceusses qui se seraient reconnues  
dormez donc en paix braves modos


----------



## Nobody (11 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : Il y a une bonne blague à faire avec "Y'avait". J'attends de voir quel naze osera la faire.



Oui, nous attendons et serons témoin de la chose.

 :rateau: 

J'adore ce qui est naze.

Si si.

Enfin, quand c'est moi qui le fait.


----------



## Nobody (11 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Jehova pas du tout ce que tu veux dire... ??
> 
> :love:



Ca, c'est naze.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *stop !* , ne vous inquietez plus,je viens de recevoir la meme chose
> -
> pour qu'il demande ma collaboration,c'est qu'il n'a pas grand chose a se mettre sous la dent :rateau:
> -
> ...


Ouais mais bon, c'est pas si bête, si on peut emmerder benjamin, why not


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Jehova pas du tout ce que tu veux dire... ??
> 
> :love:



Yahvé qu'à écouter !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'attends de voir quel naze osera la faire.



Je n'ose te dire, ni même te répondre.  




			
				aricosec spammé du mp a dit:
			
		

> *stop !* , ne vous inquietez plus,je viens de recevoir la meme chose



(mode Pascal77 on) Jusque-là, question inquiètude les niveaux sont dans le(s) vert(s) (mode Pascal77 off)


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2006)

Vous êtes vraiment pas fûte-fûte, c'est mamyblue, c'est évident.

Regardez l'indice


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2006)

*Si c'était mamyblue*
elle aurait posté un truc du genre avec...





:rateau:
:bebe:


----------



## Nobody (11 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si c'était mamyblue*
> elle aurait posté un truc du genre avec...




C'est quoi? Ca se mange?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si c'était mamyblue*
> elle aurait posté un truc du genre avec...


`
là, j'ai vomi !


----------



## Nobody (11 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> `
> là, j'ai vomi !



Je me disais aussi que ça n'avait pas l'air mangeable.

Même en brochette au BBQ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> dormez donc en paix braves modos





OUUUUFFF !!! Des jours que je ne trouvais plus le sommeil


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> `
> là, j'ai vomi !


ah non, là j'ai bien mangé :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *> C'est pas Princess Tatav©*



*C'EST PAS MOI NON PLUS!!! J'ÉCRIS PLUS GROS!!!*


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2006)

pas moi, y'a pas ecrit DTC ni BZH et même pas GRD


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2006)

*Je dis : c'est Benjamin*
comme dans Matrix qu'en fait la matrice des machines a généré son propre programme d'auto-régulation-destruction (ou quelque chose qui s'en rapproche...) qu'en fait l'élu est la virgule flottante du système vouée à sa pérennité et à son renouvellement continu et que l'agent Smith est la démultiplication d'un seul et unique possible.

Ben Benjamin et Micamachin, c'est pareil.






:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

Le fait demeure que si l'on s'en tient aux personnes à même d'employer des mots de plus de deux syllabes, on va bien limiter le champ d'investigation.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2006)

Keskejdisais


----------



## Nobody (11 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je dis : c'est Benjamin*
> 
> Ben Benjamin et Micamachin, c'est pareil.



Oui, d'ailleurs les deux noms se terminent par le même son c'est bien la preuve.

:rateau:


----------



## aricosec (12 Juin 2006)

*vu votre denuement en matiere de limier *_*VOICI* ! :rateau: _

_



_


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2006)

....c'est pas moi non plus .....

ya pas assez dee ......et de triiple letttre.... 

et 



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je dis : c'est Benjamin*
> comme dans Matrix qu'en fait la matrice des machines a généré son propre programme d'auto-régulation-destruction (ou quelque chose qui s'en rapproche...)
> Ben Benjamin et Micamachin, c'est pareil.
> 
> :hein:




....il a même avoué lui même ici

....


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juin 2006)

Ca fait peur :afraid:


----------



## rezba (12 Juin 2006)

Pitin, j'arrive pas à vous suivre... 
Je fais des effort, pourtant. Mais pas assez constants !


----------



## Nobody (12 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pitin, j'arrive pas à vous suivre...
> Je fais des effort, pourtant. Mais pas assez constants !



Rassure-toi: on prend des trucs, c'est sûr.

:rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Juin 2006)

rennesmann, réveilles toi, ils sont devenus fous...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> rennesmann, réveilles toi, ils sont devenus fous...


:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> rennesmann, réveilles toi, ils sont devenus fous...



Et tous les soirs tu psalmodies des trucs en compagnie de Micazara en tournant autour d'une bassine d'eau froide, nu comme un ver, une bougie à la main ? :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (12 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et tous les soirs tu psalmodies des trucs en compagnie de Micazara en tournant autour d'une bassine d'eau froide, nu comme un ver, une bougie à la main ? :mouais:


 
Il est écrit dans les tablettes de Skeloss que seul un Gnome des Forêts du Nord unijambiste dansant à la pleine lune au milieu des douze statuettes enroulées dans du jambon ouvrira la porte de Zaral Bak et permettra l'accomplissement de la prophétie.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Il est écrit dans les tablettes de Skeloss que seul un Gnome des Forêts du Nord unijambiste dansant à la pleine lune au milieu des douze statuettes enroulées dans du jambon ouvrira la porte de Zaral Bak et permettra l'accomplissement de la prophétie.


T'inquiète, j'en ai un sous la main. Le temps de lui apprendre "La Cucaracha" et c'est parti.


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Juin 2006)

et qu'après il remontera dans sa twingo et rentrera chez lui, parce qu'il ne faut pas déconner non plus...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et qu'après il remontera dans sa twingo et rentrera chez lui, parce qu'il ne faut pas déconner non plus...


Ah désolé, je n'ai plus de Twingo. J'ai un Berlingo AVEC Modutop®.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ...AVEC Modutop®.



c'est pour y cacher le gnome ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et tous les soirs tu psalmodies des trucs en compagnie de Micazara en tournant autour d'une bassine d'eau froide, nu comme un ver, une bougie à la main ? :mouais:


Je la voyais pas là la bougie  :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour y cacher le gnome ?


Non, pour y mettre le déambulateur de S.A.S. Amok.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juin 2006)

Et pourquoi ce serait pas Ponkhead?
Quand il se relit il fait pas de fôtes...
Il connait des mots compliqués...
Il sait sauter des lignes...

Et il est balaise en idées à la con. :love: 

Ca se tient non?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi ce serait pas Ponkhead?
> Quand il se relit il fait pas de fôtes...
> Il connait des mots compliqués...
> Il sait sauter des lignes...
> ...


Ceci dit, toi aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Ah ça.... Pour sûr...


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, toi aussi.


Ah non...
Moi j'ai pas besoin de me relire pour pas faire de fautes...  


edit : mooossieur Backcat je ne vois pas de quoi vous parlez... 
Cet acharnement est indigne de l'intégrité supposée d'un modérateur!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Ouaip... Peine perdue, c'est ça ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2006)

10 de retrouvées...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi ce serait pas Ponkhead?


Parce que ce n'est pas moi, nom de dieu !
"battre l'herbe pour effrayer les serpents" - c'est dans Sun Tzu, ceux qui voient de quoi je parle te soupçonnent déjà JRcracpoum


			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Quand il se relit il fait pas de fôtes...
> Il connait des mots compliqués...


Ce n'est rien à côté de certains.
Moi, je dis, c'est rezba - pas de preuve, pas d'indice, ce qui ne fait que renforcer mes soupçons !


			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et il est balaise en idées à la con. :love:


Là par contre...


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2006)

.....et en définigtif ...il y a une dead line pour savoir...
..c'est quoi la date de péemption de cette révoluçion ?....

..c'est pour aujourd'hui ou pour demain ?
... c'est quand ?
...c'est où ?
...c'est qui qui monte en prems sur la barricade ?
....c'est qui qui sera le martyr à qui les armées de l'ombre dédieront leur prières.....avant les séances d'écartèlement de la répression ?

hein ? hein ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2006)

En tous cas, dans le cadre de la recherche du bouc émissaire, on peut toujours relire La Fontaine, au hasard : "les animaux malades de la peste" !


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juin 2006)

En tout cas, mikado pourrait se manifester.
Parce que moi j'ai quand même répondu que j'étais complétement OK pour ses conneries, ben rien, il s'en fout, aucune retombée, pas de planning, que dalle!

Quel cuistre...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Charité bien _horde_-onnée commence par soi-même...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juin 2006)

Bobby a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, mikado pourrait se manifester.
> Parce que moi j'ai quand même répondu que j'étais complétement OK pour ses conneries, ben rien, il s'en fout, aucune retombée, pas de planning, que dalle!
> 
> Quel cuistre...



Ah, toi aussi? 

Mais je le répète, les Verts et les Rouges ont toujours raison. 





_edit : Pas toi Backcat, pas toi. Non mais quel ego!  _


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Moi aussi quoi ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi quoi ?


Je pense que Ed_The-Head (qui est un grossier personnage) voulait dire :
"ah toi aussi tu es un grossier personnage".
Il a sans doute senti un confrère, comme ça, instinctivement.

Il y a des choses comme ça qui ne s'expliquent pas, les malotrus s'attirent, je sais, c'est dégoûtant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2006)

Passer des idées à la concaténation, ça prend sûrement un peu de temps  



			
				BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi quoi ?



Il a du répérer une odeur de cire fondue


----------



## Dave. (12 Juin 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Il est écrit dans les tablettes de Skeloss que seul un Gnome des Forêts du Nord unijambiste dansant à la pleine lune au milieu des douze statuettes enroulées dans du jambon ouvrira la porte de Zaral Bak et permettra l'accomplissement de la prophétie.


C'est quand la pleine lune ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2006)

Dave. a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand la pleine lune ?



maintenant, tombe le futal... enfin, le bermuda...


----------



## MrStone (12 Juin 2006)

Tiens, la courge se prend pour un hérisson maintenant


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, mikado pourrait se manifester.
> Parce que moi j'ai quand même répondu que j'étais complétement OK pour ses conneries, ben rien, il s'en fout, aucune retombée, pas de planning, que dalle!
> 
> Quel cuistre...


 
Ouais! Quel mange merde!


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2006)

Dave. a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand la pleine lune ?



Il me semble qu'elle est passée hier


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais! Quel mange merde!



Et mange-figues, ça marche aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

J'ai une théorie :
micazara, c'est effectivement benjamin (avec la complicité de rezba, je persiste)
Pourquoi ? Dans quel but ?
Allons, c'est évident....

Pendant que tous les vieux briscards de la discution qui dérape sont occupés ici à se défoncer les neurones sur un prétendu complot, l'honnête forumeur peut discuter ailleurs en toute tranquilité/qualité.

micazara, c'est un aspirateur à flood, un détourneur d'attention, un baygon vert pour les mouches à smileys !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2006)

Si rezba est impliqué j'aurais plutôt parlé de Round Up


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Juin 2006)

décidemment, vous êtes pas prêt de gagner une partie de cluedo...

je peux vous le dire maintenant, c'est mammyblue....


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Pendant que tous les vieux briscards de la discution qui dérape sont occupés ici à se défoncer les neurones sur un prétendu complot, l'honnête forumeur peut discuter ailleurs en toute tranquilité/qualité.



Hin!
Ca marche pas avec moi, ces conneries, je continue à aller dans "présentez vous"...
*M'auront pas!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Rah la vache !!!! Comment que je vous envie !!! Toutes ces belles illustrations animées dans vos boîtes perso... Encore une peu ça m'foutrait les boules tiens.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Patoch... rend le compte à SueElenBoumPatatrack steuplé... :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Patoch... rend le compte à SueElenBoumPatatrack steuplé... :mouais:


Laisse tomber il est en vacacheune.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Hin!
> Ca marche pas avec moi, ces conneries, je continue à aller dans "présentez vous"...


Ouais, je t'y aie vu jouer les vieux couples en éternelle dispute avec Ed...
Manquait plus que la pendule du salon qui dit oui, qui dit non.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> décidemment, vous êtes pas prêt de gagner une partie de cluedo...
> 
> je peux vous le dire maintenant, c'est mammyblue....


 
Avec le chandellier? :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

J'ai entendu parler d'une bougie qui tenait sans main ni support moi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je t'y aie vu jouer les vieux couples en éternelle dispute avec Ed...



Encore une touchette et ils finissent tous les eux l'arrière train par dessus tête, dans la bassine :rateau: Dans quel ordre ça reste à définir  

Micazara la pleine lune est passée, le 666 aussi, Rezba ne comprend pas toujours à cause de son inconstance désirante à suivre enfin un fil, BackCat et jpmiss cherchent vaguement un truc qui éclaire, Mamyblue dort sur ses deux oreilles et Benjamin a postulé comme docteur es perversité. Ponkead retaille sa crête, Doc s'envoie des messages sans les doigts et j'en passe (pas des messages, des posteurs)... Ça avance bien, je trouve


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu parler d'une bougie qui tenait sans main ni support moi...




... comment te dire, en fait....

c'est effectivement sans main, mais... il y a quand même un receptacle qui sert de chandelier... :rose: 

enfin, j'me comprends...

 :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> décidemment, vous êtes pas prêt de gagner une partie de cluedo...
> 
> je peux vous le dire maintenant, c'est mammyblue....


Tu plaisantes j'espère ?

Parasite !

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasite


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Juin 2006)

fichtre, me voilà tout rouge avec la honte...

je l'avais sauté... (ce post)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ... comment te dire, en fait....
> 
> c'est effectivement sans main, mais... il y a quand même un receptacle qui sert de chandelier... :rose:
> 
> ...


Adepte de Manara également ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Adepte de Manara également ?


Alors tu vois! les accessoires ça peut-être sympa.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Un livre ??? T'es malade !!! J'vais pas à la bibliothèque là !!


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Juin 2006)

adepte, je ne sais pas... mais j'ai rien contre...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

la réponse est dans le chandelier!

ces derniers posts semblent nous y conduire à grands pas. Ma reine l'a dit, les ceusses cités ne sont pas cette taupe distillant son post (ceci dit, faudrait lui expliquer que on peut avoir plusieurs destinataires).

Et puis, j'y repense, ça me fait penser à un thread parlant d'Orléans, ce malheureux serait il aller se perdre là bas? Aurait il été la victime de cette nuée de pucelle?

Plaignons le les enfants, acceuillons le parmi nous....

Amène


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> (ceci dit, faudrait lui expliquer que on peut avoir plusieurs destinataires)


M'enfin, tu n'as donc jamais fait de guerilla ?
La main droite qui ignore ce que fait la main gauche, les cellules étanches, l'impossibilité de donner des noms si on ne les connait pas, tout ça...
C'est le B.A. BA !
En plus, cela crée un climat de suspicion (qui l'a eu ? Qui ment en prétendant l'avoir reçu pour se faire mousser ? Pourquoi lui (ce couillon) et pas moi ?)

Au contraire, le destinataire unique est une tactique voulue qui prouve que l'ombre qu'on-ne-peut-pas-nommer-c'est-pas-qu'on-veut-pas-c'estqu'on-sait-pas-qui-c'est derrière micazara est fort, très fort...


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin, tu n'as donc jamais fait de guerilla ?




Pfff...
Oh les nazes éh! 

Laisse tomber Ponkhead, viens on s'en va...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juin 2006)

En attendant, avez-vous déjà vu le message qui s'affiche après avoir répondu au "comptoir" ? Maintenant, oui ! Du coup, j'ai une pensée émue pour Micazara, pour les souffrances endurées suite au traumatisme  :rateau:


----------



## Lila (13 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> .....qui l'a eu ? ...... Pourquoi lui (ce couillon) et pas moi ?)



 comment tu sais que je l'ai reçu


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, avez-vous déjà vu le message qui s'affiche après avoir répondu au "comptoir" ? Maintenant, oui ! Du coup, j'ai une pensée émue pour Micazara, pour les souffrances endurées suite au traumatisme  :rateau:


Je ne poste pas au comptoir. Question de principe.  



_Enfin, surtout parce que j'ai rien à dire. _


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je ne poste pas au comptoir. Question de principe.
> 
> 
> 
> _Enfin, surtout parce que j'ai rien à dire. _



Je ressens un certain relâchement : tu as rendu ton bidule ?  tu as une date ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Je ressens un certain relâchement : tu as rendu ton bidule ?  tu as une date ?


Corrections. C'est chiant, mais le plus gros est fait.

Décembre, avant le 15. Question de délai, tu connais.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _Enfin, surtout parce que j'ai rien à dire. _




au comptoir ou ici?
Euh.. 
J'veux dire : ya une différence en général?
Nan passque j'ai pas vu...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> au comptoir ou ici?
> Euh..
> J'veux dire : ya une différence en général?
> Nan passque j'ai pas vu...


Cher collègue, et néanmoins ami, sache que je ne viens ici que pour poster des bêtises, me détendre, me marrer. 

Plus ou moins sérieuse, certes, mon attitude n'en est pas moins très respectueuse envers les autres membres de la communauté et ceux qui la gère. Etant donné que, de l'autre coté du miroir, je me dois d'être d'une rigueur et d'un sérieux irréprochable, ici c'est la salle de jeux. Alors, le comptoir, je n'ai pas très envie d'y poser mon séant.

Mais ça a toujours été ainsi, je suis mieux installé à la table qu'assis sur un tabouret de bar: je ne peux pas m'y affaler. 


Mais revenons au sujet qui nous importe: qui est donc ce Micazara???


----------



## Lila (13 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mais revenons au sujet qui nous importe: qui est donc ce Micazara???




...un faux sujet ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...un faux sujet ?


... un faux derche, ce micazara, me semble.
Sa révolution, dans l'ombre, il lance puis, tel un voleur s'enfuit et plus aucun signe de vie ne donne ?
quel dégonflé !


----------



## Lila (13 Juin 2006)

...Micazara = Cheval de Troie..... 

ou alors...Micazara...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi lui (ce couillon) et pas moi ?).



Bordel !!!! :affraid: J'ai parlé en dormant ou quoi ?? 
Ah non... Si j'ai parlé, j'ai dû employer le pluriel...


----------



## Grug2 (13 Juin 2006)

ben moi j'ai rien reçu 

[vexé]m'en fiche, Poisson et resistance ça marche que sur les BBQ électriques [/vexé]
:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'ai rien reçu
> 
> [vexé]m'en fiche, Poisson et resistance ça marche que sur les BBQ électriques [/vexé]
> :rateau:



C'est pas grave la rascasse, si tu veux des mp, on peut t'en envoyer


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Suite à la réception de douteux et fébriles z'MP d'autodénonciations uniquement motivés par des z'impératifs hormonaux, je tiens à préciser qu'il va falloir m'apporter *des preuves* que c'est vous, bandes de nazes !!
> 
> 
> _


Non, y'en a qui font ça?!? Ce genre de pratique est méprisable. 






_note à l'attention de Roberto : As-tu envisagé la possibitlé que Mica puisse ne pas être tenté par une femme à poil?_


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _note à l'attention de Roberto : As-tu envisagé la possibitlé que Mica puisse ne pas être tenté par une femme à poil?_


Micazara ferait-il sa *révolution* sexuelle ?

Bon, elle en est où la révolution, la vraie ?
J'ai aiguisé mon couteau, graissé mon 6 coups... préparé gibets, potences et autres matériels d'usage.

Mouaip, rien à l'horizon..

Tu parles d'une révolution


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Micazara ferait-il sa *révolution* sexuelle ?


Pourquoi sommes-nous tous partis sur l'hypothèse de la masculinité de micazara ?
C'est précisé quelque part ?
Une femme, ça ne peut pas entrer dans le cadre trop rude, trop velu sous les bras, d'une révolution ?
Une femme, c'est doux, c'est tendre, ça persuade son homme du bien fondé de ses revendications en cuisant à coeur le gigot du dimanche ?


Bon, au début, j'ai cherché.
Je n'ai rien trouvé.
micazara, si tu me lis, j'abandonne la cause avant même d'y avoir adhéré.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> > *MIMIZAZA, KIKTUSOA, T'ES QU'UNE &@#%, t'es même pas cap de parler à découvert, ta lâcheté n'a d'égale que... que... enfin t'es un lâche !! *





			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> micazara, si tu me lis, j'abandonne la cause avant même d'y avoir adhéré.



OK OK... Les menaces, le désintérêt...
On essaye quoi maintenant?
Les supplications?


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Juin 2006)

cela dit roberto, nous tous on le veut bien le dessin de femme nue, avec les calques...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> cela dit roberto, nous tous on le veut bien le dessin de femme nue, avec les calques...


Tout ce qu'il mérite le micazara c'est une bonne paire de calques !


Edit :
Viens de se présenter là un certain samuel rosenstock - le vrai nom du gars tzara, l'auteur de la citation sur les front purs...

Bon, on tourne en rond.

Bientôt un pseudo OmarSharif ? (le complot, la révolte, c'est son Dada !)


----------



## samuel rosenstock (13 Juin 2006)

Vous êtes tous délicieux, charmants et sympathiques.
Impatients mais si charmants.
Tout le monde est charmant, d'ailleurs. Sauf Dieu, qui n'est pas dans le bottin.
Micazara, lui, est idiot. Micazara n'est ni une femme, ni un homme, c'est une entité, un groupe, une absurdité à plusieurs têtes, un ramassis de spirituels qui s'enfilent de profil dans les caves. N'attendez de lui rien que vous ne vouliez prendre. C'est un regroupement de fumistes, d'idiots et de farceurs.

C'est une cloche.
Les cloches sonnent sans raison et nous aussi.

Je pense à la chaleur que tisse la parole.
Vous y pensez aussi, vous, les hommes approximatifs ?

Nous irons. Nous y allons. Pas en rang, et sans pleurer, comme des oignons de février.
La route est longue, mais elle est délicieuse.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Charité bien ordonnée, tout ça...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2006)

ça m'énerve, mais ça m'énerve.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ça m'énerve, mais ça m'énerve.


Non Ed!!!!
C'est ce qu'il veut!!! 

_Moi j'm'en fous, il a eu ses commentaires, j'ai rien à me reprocher..._


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2006)

samuel rosenstock a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes tous délicieux, charmants et sympathiques.
> Impatients mais si charmants.
> Tout le monde est charmant, d'ailleurs. Sauf Dieu, qui n'est pas dans le bottin.
> Micazara, lui, est idiot. Micazara n'est ni une femme, ni un homme, c'est une entité, un groupe, une absurdité à plusieurs têtes, un ramassis de spirituels qui s'enfilent de profil dans les caves. N'attendez de lui rien que vous ne vouliez prendre. C'est un regroupement de fumistes, d'idiots et de farceurs.
> ...



Ah il est bien celui là.
Si on peut toujours adopter, il me va bien...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah il est bien celui là.
> Si on peut toujours adopter, il me va bien...



tu adopterais une entité!!!:afraid::afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Personne n'est tenté par l'adoption d'une ligne de conduite ? Du genre de celle qui l'aiderait à se tenir à l'écart d'élans vengeurs et conspuants (non, SueElenPatatrak, ce n'est pas un gros mot) dont l'issue aussi incertaine que bannissante ne saurait être ignorée ?

Hein ?

Personne ? Rooooh...


----------



## rezba (13 Juin 2006)

C'est une entité ? Cool, je vais l'enrôler dans les bidouilleurs de nombres ! 

Bon, ça se décante on dirait, mais pas dans le bon sens. Au début, quand l'entité m'a contacté, j'ai cru que "front pur", c'était rapport à la brilllance de mon front. Mais là, ça parle de s'enfiler de profil dans les caves, je vois plus le rapport avec moi, ni avec mon égo démesuré. 
J'adopterais pas, moi ! 




_Edith de nantes :
Pitin©, je comprends encore moins Backcat que l'entité, je suis mal barré. _


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> tu adopterais une entité!!!:afraid::afraid:



J'aime les cas pathologiques...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est une entité ? Cool, je vais l'enrôler dans les bidouilleurs de nombres !
> 
> Bon, ça se décante on dirait, mais pas dans le bon sens. Au début, quand l'entité m'a contacté, j'ai cru que "front pur", c'était rapport à la brilllance de mon front. Mais là, ça parle de s'enfiler de profil dans les caves, je vois plus le rapport avec moi, ni avec mon égo démesuré.
> J'adopterais pas, moi !



Attends, mais un comme ça, c'est même pas l'adopter qu'il faut!
Mieux, on l'empaille et on le montre aux nioubes pour leur faire peur!


----------



## samuel rosenstock (13 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Attends, mais un comme ça, c'est même pas l'adopter qu'il faut!
> Mieux, on l'empaille et on le montre aux nioubes pour leur faire peur!



Empaillé comme le singe dans la nature morte de Francis Picabia ?
Picabia ?
Celui qui disait que _la seule façon d&#8217;être suivi est de courir plus vite que les autres_ ?
C'est charmant et délicieux.
Je suis d'accord.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2006)

samuel rosenstock a dit:
			
		

> Empaillé comme le singe dans la nature morte de Francis Picabia ?
> Picabia ?
> Celui qui disait que _la seule façon dêtre suivi est de courir plus vite que les autres_ ?
> C'est charmant et délicieux.
> Je suis d'accord.


OK commence par te désaper alors...


----------



## samuel rosenstock (13 Juin 2006)

Nu, déja, je suis.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2006)

samuel rosenstock a dit:
			
		

> Nu, déja, je suis.



FABULEUX
Quand je vous disais qu'on en tenait un bon...


----------



## samuel rosenstock (13 Juin 2006)

Et je descends l'escalier.


----------



## N°6 (13 Juin 2006)




----------



## Lila (13 Juin 2006)

samuel rosenstock a dit:
			
		

> Nu, déja, je suis.




...c'est un Jedi...il parle comme Yoda   

...qu'on l'empale !!!!!!

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est un Jedi...il parle comme Yoda
> 
> ...qu'on l'empale !!!!!!
> 
> :love:




On  s'égare là, il ne s'agissait pas de front purs? Il aurait le front bien bas ce garçon!


----------



## Lila (13 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> On  s'égare là, il ne s'agissait pas de front purs? Il aurait le front bien bas ce garçon!




..pas grave ..alors qu'on lui crève son oeil de cyclope !!!! 

...en tout cas  il y a autant de mystère la dessous que de slip sous mon jean ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> On  s'égare là, il ne s'agissait pas de front purs? Il aurait le front bien bas ce garçon!


Tu veux dire qu'il a la tête dans le C** ?

_Edit: Et en plus il boule gris..._


----------



## MrStone (13 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire qu'il a la tête dans le C** ?
> 
> _Edit: Et en plus il boule gris..._



Il doit être gris en entier (et pas que les boules !). Ce brave garçon est au fond d'un trou depuis 1963... question bronzage faudra repasser 

A moins qu'on installe aussi des lampes à UV dans les cryptes


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Oh les kenyans, vous ne sentez pas la récup ?
Je me casse, comme le pékin moyen...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

samuel rosenstock a dit:
			
		

> Vous y pensez aussi, vous, les hommes approximatifs ?


Georges Frêche, sors de ce corps !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Pas de Mirza chez les gamerz !! C'est pas un troupeau d'tapettes, faut pas pousser !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pas de Mirza chez les gamerz !! C'est pas un troupeau d'tapettes, faut pas pousser !


C'est moins une question d'orientation sexuelle qu'un manque cruel d'imagination... Après tout, les gamerz sont des gens qui ont dans leur écran les paysages et les intrigues dont leur cerveau est si singulièrement dépourvu...


----------



## Grug2 (13 Juin 2006)

bon, minizaza c'est Georges Frêche ou c'est BackCat alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est moins une question d'orientation sexuelle qu'un manque cruel d'imagination... Après tout, les gamerz sont des gens qui ont dans leur écran les paysages et les intrigues dont leur cerveau est si singulièrement dépourvu...


CQFD... c'qu'on peut dire comme connerie parfois. Au temps pour moi


----------



## Grug2 (13 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *T'inquiètes pas, la situation est sous contrôle,* tu peux faire tes quatre illustr', tes planches de roughes (trois propositions ? _Non deux, ça ira..._), et modifier le truc qu'on t'a demandé de changer là _(le mouvement du bras)_ mais sans tout refaire, dans Photoshampooing© tu devrais pouvoir faire un truc correct, éventuellement en rescannant un bout de crayonné, et puis ah oui : _éclaircir le ciel._
> _Tu laisses France Info© ?_
> Ça te gâve pas ??
> 
> :love:


ok, j'ai 5 minutes, je reprends l'enquête au debut&#8230;


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juin 2006)

*En fait*
Micazara et Benjamin c'est un peu comme Ségolène Royal et François Hollande...







:rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (13 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> cela dit roberto, nous tous on le veut bien le dessin de femme nue, avec les calques...


moi je l'ai&#8230;


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juin 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> moi je l'ai


*Privilège*
 du ©ercle !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> moi je l'ai


moi j'ai plus qu'un calque


----------



## samuel rosenstock (13 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Après les références littéraires, celles de la peinture.
> 
> :love:



Littérature et peinture, c'est la même délicieuse confiture.




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai plus qu'un calque


Ca mérite des claques ?


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2006)

samuel rosenstock a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et parce qu'en plus de nous faire perdre notre temps, *tu voudrais qu'on te boule* ??!!!


----------



## katelijn (13 Juin 2006)

samuel rosenstock a dit:
			
		

> Littérature et peinture, c'est la même délicieuse confiture.




La horde poursuivie par la horde  

Et Dieu dans tout ça?  

P.S.: En attendant, te lèches pas trop les doigts!


----------



## Melounette (14 Juin 2006)

Ah bin la vache, j'ai suivi tous les épisodes depuis le début, mais le dernier là je comprends que dalle. Qu'est-ce qui s'est passé ? C'est qui Samuel rosenstook ? C'est un jeu de piste ? Ayé je suis larguée\o/ En tout cas ça vous fait bavasser dur cette histoire. 


			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah il est bien celui là.
> Si on peut toujours adopter, il me va bien...


:mouais: Et moi qui suis telle une femelle soumise attendant son collier avec son p'tit nom, rien ? Bin merde alors.:casse: Viva la revolucion !\o/ Mimirza truc ou chépakoi, vieng, on va la faire ta révolution. Vilain.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Et moi qui suis telle une femelle soumise attendant son collier avec son p'tit nom, rien ? Bin merde alors.:casse: Viva la revolucion !\o/ Mimirza truc ou chépakoi, vieng, on va la faire ta révolution. Vilain.




J'ai le collier avec ton nom, je t'ai envoyé l'adresse par MP  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2006)

samuel rosenstock a dit:
			
		

> Littérature et peinture, c'est la même délicieuse confiture.


Rezba voyons, plus discret !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

c'est un coup des suisses pour que la france perde  

Mirza, lache Milka


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> La horde poursuivie par la horde


Succédané, suivisme, récupération.
Mais non.

Edit.
Au fait, la Horde, la seule, la vraie, prend une majuscule.
Il n'y a aucune raison à cela.


----------



## joanes (14 Juin 2006)

La discussion est ma foi fort intéressante. L'enquête haletante...on se croirait au bar :mouais: 

M'enfin quand même j'ai rien reçu moi...  Peut être pas assez subversif  

Et puis ces appels à la révolution semblent être réservé au seul gros floodeurs posteurs


----------



## Nobody (14 Juin 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> La discussion est ma foi fort intéressante. L'enquête haletante...on se croirait au bar :mouais:
> 
> M'enfin quand même j'ai rien reçu moi...  Peut être pas assez subversif
> 
> Et puis ces appels à la révolution semblent être réservé au seul gros floodeurs posteurs




Bah non, pas nécessairement: je poste pas beaucoup et je l'ai reçu.

Ferai-je figure d'exception culturelle?


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2006)

> Ferai-je figure d'exception culturelle?


Je propose que l'on démonbre plutôt ceux qui ne l'ont pas reçu.

Ca ira plus vite.


----------



## Lila (14 Juin 2006)

...sinon on pourrait faire une liste tout simplement .......  

...ça faciliterait le boulot de Benjamin    


J'ai reçu le MP de Micazara

le nom de qui tu veux te débarrasser

J'aimerai bien en faire partie de Micazara

ton nom

c'est de la daube je m'en bats les ****  de Micazara

moi


----------



## joanes (14 Juin 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bah non, pas nécessairement: je poste pas beaucoup et je l'ai reçu.
> 
> Ferai-je figure d'exception culturelle?




Non mais c'est ton côté subversif qui a du lui plaire


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juin 2006)

J'ai reçu le MP de Micazara

le nom de qui tu veux te débarrasser
- Benjamin  


J'aimerai bien en faire partie de Micazara

ton nom


c'est de la daube je m'en bats les ****  de Micazara

- Lila


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2006)

J'ai reçu le MP de Micazara

le nom de qui tu veux te débarrasser
- Benjamin  


J'aimerai bien en faire partie de Micazara

ton nom


c'est de la daube je m'en bats les ****  de Micazara
- Lila
- starmac (ça fait un peu *bouffe du mois à paris©* ce questionnaire,non ? Y aura des photos aussi ?)


----------



## Lila (14 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> ...- starmac (ça fait un peu *bouffe du mois à paris©* ce questionnaire,non ? Y aura des photos aussi ?)




...pourvu qu'il y en ait !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

J'ai reçu le MP de Micazara

- DocEvil

J'aimerai bien en faire partie de Micazara

ton nom


c'est de la daube je m'en bats les ****  de Micazara
- Lila
- starmac
- DocEvil

P.S. : golf est revenu ?  :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (14 Juin 2006)

J'ai reçu le MP de Micazara
- DocEvil

J'aimerai bien en faire partie de Micazara

tirhum j'hésite; y'a t'il des avantages substantiels a retirer de cette participation ?!  ........ 


c'est de la daube je m'en bats les ****  de Micazara
- Lila
- starmac (ça fait un peu *bouffe du mois à paris©* ce questionnaire,non ? Y aura des photos aussi ?)
- DocEvil
- tirhum


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juin 2006)

(mode Golf on) Un peu de discipline que diable ! N'oubliez pas de reprendre tout ce qui est entre les 





> puis de les enlever  Nous avons perdu Benjamin en route :mouais: (mode Golf off )


----------



## Lila (14 Juin 2006)

...inscrivez-vous !!!!!!​
..c'est pour une AES.....une Action Entièrement Supprimée


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2006)

J'ai reçu le MP de Micazara

le nom de qui tu veux te débarrasser
- Benjamin  
- quote


J'aimerai bien en faire partie de Micazara

ton nom


c'est de la daube je m'en bats les ****  de Micazara
- Lila
- starmac (ça fait un peu *bouffe du mois à paris©* ce questionnaire,non ? Y aura des photos aussi ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons perdu Benjamin en route :mouais: (mode Golf off )



:mouais: je me demande si ce n'est pas là le but de cette entreprise subversive


----------



## Lila (14 Juin 2006)

...inscrivez-vous !!!!!!​
..c'est pour une AES.....une Action Entièrement Supprimée

J'ai reçu le MP de Micazara
le nom de qui tu veux te débarrasser

- Benjamin 
- DocEvil
- quote
- Mado

J'aimerai bien en faire partie de Micazara

tirhum j'hésite; y'a t'il des avantages substantiels a retirer de cette participation ?!  ........ 


c'est de la daube je m'en bats les ****  de Micazara
- Lila
- starmac (ça fait un peu *bouffe du mois à paris©* ce questionnaire,non ? Y aura des photos aussi ?)
- DocEvil
- tirhum


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> moi je l'ai



si je comprends bien tu t'es arrêté au calque 
moi qui comptais sur toi pour arriver à accrocher au moins un wagon avec l'autre.


----------



## golf (14 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ...Nous avons perdu Benjamin en route...


Pas grave, un de perdu, dix de...   :afraid:


----------



## Lila (14 Juin 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, un de perdu, dix de...   :afraid:



...je te marque "pour la révoluçion" alors ?


----------



## golf (14 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...je te marque "pour la révoluçion" alors ?


 










*Olé

*​


----------



## Lila (14 Juin 2006)

...inscrivez-vous !!!!!!​
..c'est pour une AES.....une Action Entièrement Supprimée

J'ai reçu le MP de Micazara
le nom de qui tu veux te débarrasser

- Benjamin 
- DocEvil
- quote
- Mado

J'aimerai bien en faire partie de Micazara

tirhum j'hésite; y'a t'il des avantages substantiels a retirer de cette participation ?!  ........ 
- Zapata vadrouilleur  


c'est de la daube je m'en bats les ****  de Micazara
- Lila
- starmac (ça fait un peu *bouffe du mois à paris©* ce questionnaire,non ? Y aura des photos aussi ?)
- DocEvil
- tirhum


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

...inscrivez-vous !!!!!!​
..c'est pour une AES.....une Action Entièrement Supprimée

J'ai reçu le MP de Micazara
le nom de qui tu veux te débarrasser

- Benjamin 
- DocEvil
- quote
- Mado
- PonkHead

J'ai déjà donné et puis je n'aime pas les démarcheurs à domicile
- PonkHead

J'aimerai bien en faire partie de Micazara

tirhum j'hésite; y'a t'il des avantages substantiels a retirer de cette participation ?!  ........ 
- Zapata vadrouilleur  


c'est de la daube je m'en bats les ****  de Micazara
- Lila
- starmac (ça fait un peu *bouffe du mois à paris©* ce questionnaire,non ? Y aura des photos aussi ?)
- DocEvil
- tirhum

Fera preuve sur le sujet d'un attentisme pleinement opportuniste
- PonkHead


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

MMMIIIIIIIIIIIRRZZZAAAAAAAAA

vient mon petit, c'est l'heure de tes grattounettes sur le ventre.


----------



## golf (14 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> MMMIIIIIIIIIIIRRZZZAAAAAAAAA
> 
> vient mon petit, c'est l'heure de tes grattounettes sur le ventre.






​


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juin 2006)

ZRX pub spontex addict a dit:
			
		

> vient mon petit, c'est l'heure de tes grattounettes sur le ventre.



Tu pourrais demander à Benjamin de le relâcher, s'il te plaît, maintenant que vous lui avez passé de l'anti-puces ?


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais demander à Benjamin de le relâcher, s'il te plaît, maintenant que vous lui avez passé de l'anti-puces ?



Hep hep hep, pas si vite !! Il reste encore le vermifuge


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Juin 2006)

Y'en a plus, SonnyBoy a tout bouffé.


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a plus, SonnyBoy a tout bouffé.


 :affraid: 


Pour une fois il va être  obligé de tomber le futal aussi


----------



## golf (15 Juin 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> ...vermifuge...


 





​ Bon, il y a aussi çà mais il est prouvé que c'est inéfficace car mal administré ​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Bon. Elle en est où cette révolution ? M'paraît bien calme tout ça


----------



## Lila (15 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Elle en est où cette révolution ? M'paraît bien calme tout ça




....tout ça doit se tapir au fond d'un trou (j'ai pas dit du cul :hein: ) sordide et humide !!!

 

ahhh ces révolutionnaires......de grands timides !!!

:love:


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Elle en est où cette révolution ? M'paraît bien calme tout ça


T'es pas au courant de la panne de macgé ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Elle en est où cette révolution ? M'paraît bien calme tout ça


micazara est sensé être né le 19/06/04 - ça aura donc deux ans lundi.
On parie une relance pour cette date ?




A propos, BC, t'as changé de signature ?
C'est louche.......
Tu f'rais pas partie d'une sorte de secte, des fois ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Non non  Réorganisée seulement. Et rajouté une citation de Raymond Devos qui est mort aujourd'hui. Et que j'aimais vraiment beaucoup.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2006)

Backcat fait des sourires aux fermetures...
Il se met à coller des smilies dans ses posts...

C'est sûr.
Quelquechose a changé dans sa vie.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

J'ai prêté mon compte à quelqu'un de plus sympa. Je commençais à avoir trop d'ennemis mortels


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'ai prêté mon compte à quelqu'un de plus sympa. Je commençais à avoir trop d'ennemis mortels


Amok? 

Nan, j'déconne.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr.
> Quelquechose a changé dans sa vie.


Il mange des Special K au p'tit dej pour faire le beau en maillot cet été ?

'tin...
La fin d'un mythe...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Bordel ! Chuis toujours beau j'vous dis !!! Et j'ai pas d'maillot en plus !

Faut tout leur dire...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bordel ! Chuis toujours beau j'vous dis !!! Et j'ai pas d'maillot en plus !




Epilation au laser?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Non. Arrachage labial. Technique méconnue et peu répandue, mais qui apporte des résultats collatéraux non-négligeables


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non. Arrachage labial. Technique méconnue et peu répandue, mais qui apporte des résultats collatéraux non-négligeables



Technique qui dérive bien souvent sur celle du pipeau cracheur, si je ne m'abuse...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Ouaip. Prémisce obligatoire de la célèbre variante de la position de la chèvre qui broute, qui conduit généralement à la perception de la poupée qui tousse. Ça fait du bien de voir qu'il y a des connaisseurs ici !


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2006)

Et personne pour recentrer ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et personne pour recentrer ?



Si on peut effectivement recentrer après tout ça sur une triple boucle piquée vers le bouton de rose...


----------



## naas (15 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Elle en est où cette révolution ? M'paraît bien calme tout ça


vi je trouve que ca tourne en cirque_con_volution:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et personne pour recentrer ?


Pas de vraie révolution sans libération sexuelle.
Enfin bon. J'peux m'tromper, mais ça m'arrangerait en tout cas 

Je suis donc dans le sujet !

Question suivante !


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2006)

[quote='[MGZ]
Je suis donc dans le sujet ![/quote]

Tu vas vite en besogne...
Les préliminaires sont même pas finis


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et personne pour recentrer ?


Ah !
Toi aussi tu trouves étranges ces 19 pages de vent sans aucun rappel à l'ordre ? 
On en sera bientôt à se demander si micazara aime les chiens...

Ce fil est un gros bubons pustuleux sur le front pur du nouveau bar et ?
Ben rien.
Aucun modo pour venir y jouer les Biactol.

Des consignes ont été données, ce n'est pas possible autrement.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> un gros bubons pustuleux sur le front pur du nouveau bar




Ouiiii?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiii?


Ah ah !
Tu avoues donc enfin : micazara c'est toi ! (l'enfant c'est moi, l'oiseaaaau c'eeeeest toi...)

tu quoque bobby.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Ecoutez le moi, là, l'autre hârgneux des Alpes !!!...

Pff...


----------



## naas (15 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> tu quoque bobby.


Alors celle là, c'est du haut de gamme :bebe:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2006)

Oh un message effacé


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Alors celle là, c'est du haut de gamme


C'est d'la caille en barres ouais ! Bobby c'est le fils de Joke. Rien à voir !


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2006)

[disgression on] alors samuel, on hésite à poster ?!......  [disgression off]




edit :

Mr rosenstock ?!...... youhouuuu !!


----------



## samuel rosenstock (15 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'la caille en barres ouais ! Bobby c'est le fils de Joke. Rien à voir !



Pourtant j'aime beaucoup que l'on m'appelle Bobby. Les bobby, c'est toujours charmant et sympathique.
Bobby Charmichael, par exemple, dit aussi The Love Glove, c'est l'un des héros du très dada "Monkeys vs Robots".
J'aime bien. C'est délicieux.


----------



## samuel rosenstock (15 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> [disgression on] alors samuel, on hésite à poster ?!......  [disgression off]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Point du tout, mon ami alcoolisé petitement. J'allais poster lorsque le logiciel qui gère le forum a considéré comme son devoir de ne plus me reconnaitre. Au moment où j'appuyais sur le bouton Envoyer, l'administrateur zélé me répondait, par la voix d'un de ces messages dont il a le secret, que, ayant moins de 5 messages au compteur, je ne pouvais pas participer à cette discussion...
Comble de malchance, je perdais mon message en appuyant sur "retour".
Cet homme est très fort pour m'empêcher par de nombreux moyens de communiquer avec vous.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

samuel rosenstock a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant j'aime beaucoup que l'on m'appelle Bobby. Les bobby, c'est toujours charmant et sympathique.
> Bobby Charmichael, par exemple, dit aussi The Love Glove, c'est l'un des héros du très dada "Monkeys vs Robots".
> J'aime bien. C'est délicieux.


samuelcracpan...
Non, ça ne sonne pas.
tu peux être pamelaclacclac si tu veux.


----------



## samuel rosenstock (15 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> samuelcracpan...
> Non, ça ne sonne pas.
> tu peux être pamelaclacclac si tu veux.



Pamela clacclac ? Je la connais pas. En cherchant, je vient de trouver une pamela sur craccrac.la-diablesse-video-x.com, c'est à elle que tu pensais ?
Ça m'arrangerait. Vu que tout le monde dit que la révolution va être sexuelle, on pourrait se rejoindre sur ce point G.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

samuel rosenstock a dit:
			
		

> Pamela clacclac ? Je la connais pas. En cherchant, je vient de trouver une pamela sur craccrac.la-diablesse-video-x.com, c'est à elle que tu pensais ?
> Ça m'arrangerait. Vu que tout le monde dit que la révolution va être sexuelle, on pourrait se rejoindre sur ce point G.


_Hé hé hé
Mais qu'y avait-il avant ?_


----------



## samuel rosenstock (15 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Heureux ?



Toujours après l'amour.:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Ça y est ! C'est l'bordel !


----------



## samuel rosenstock (15 Juin 2006)

Le bordel, c'est encore un peu d'amour, mon gros chat.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est ! C'est l'bordel !


Et encore t'es pas allé dans "présentez-vous"...
Ici c'est que dalle à côté.


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2006)

samuel rosenstock a dit:
			
		

> Point du tout, mon ami alcoolisé petitement. J'allais poster lorsque le logiciel qui gère le forum a considéré comme son devoir de ne plus me reconnaitre. Au moment où j'appuyais sur le bouton Envoyer, l'administrateur zélé me répondait, par la voix d'un de ces messages dont il a le secret, que, ayant moins de 5 messages au compteur, je ne pouvais pas participer à cette discussion...
> Comble de malchance, je perdais mon message en appuyant sur "retour".
> Cet homme est très fort pour m'empêcher par de nombreux moyens de communiquer avec vous.









Ah, et aussi 






ça mange pas de pain


----------



## Nephou (15 Juin 2006)

1. il n'est pas gros
2. il n'est pas tien (t'auras du boudin)
3. je crois plutôt que l'amour c'est un peu le bordel&#8230; pas l'inverse

_est-ce que le schmilblick est un &#339;uf ?_


----------



## samuel rosenstock (15 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> 1. il n'est pas gros
> 2. il n'est pas tien (t'auras du boudin)
> 3. je crois plutôt que l'amour c'est un peu le bordel pas l'inverse
> 
> _est-ce que le schmilblick est un uf ?_




1. Ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai. (mais toute vérité n'est pas bonne à dire)
2. Ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai. (j'adore les boudins)
3. Ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai. (on serait cul par dessus tête)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et encore t'es pas allé dans "présentez-vous"...
> Ici c'est que dalle à côté.


google,
micazara
j'ai de la chance...

T'arrives là...

Mais que fait la police ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Mais que fait la police ?




Chaipas mais pour le coup ce serait plutôt google "j'ai pas trop de bol".


----------



## antipyrine (15 Juin 2006)

Oh non, il a de la chance ! :love:
Mais tout cela est normalement normal. Nous extériorisons la facilité, nous cherchons l'essence centrale et nous sommes contents pouvant la cacher.

 je vous aime tant, je vous assure et je vous adore. 
:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2006)

Et alleeeeeeeeeeez!!
encore des conneries!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

antipyrine a dit:
			
		

> Oh non, il a de la chance ! :love:
> Mais tout cela est normalement normal. Nous extériorisons la facilité, nous cherchons l'essence centrale et nous sommes contents pouvant la cacher.
> 
> je vous aime tant, je vous assure et je vous adore.
> :love:


Et sinon, à part ça, la famille, les enfants ?
On a vraiment un temps de chiotte aujourd'hui, non ?


----------



## Nephou (15 Juin 2006)

:taptaptaptaptap: je me sens las :taptaptaptaptap:


----------



## samuel rosenstock (15 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> google,
> micazara
> j'ai de la chance...
> 
> ...



C'est aussi fou que chocolat à la noisette, cette histoire ! 
Une seule phrase référence micazara (ce qui en soit est une honte), et c'est :
"micazara sucks car un toast au foie gras est bien meilleur quand on revient d'un safari au kenia. de l'art ou du cochon => le nourrain ..."

Surréaliste !


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2006)

Il y a un nouveau truc sur le forum? Un truc qui rebalance automatiquement sur ce thread quand on s'inscrit ou quoi? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> google,
> micazara
> j'ai de la chance...
> 
> ...




Et t'as pas tout vu ! 
Si tu fais "relancer la recherche en incluant les pages ignorées" 
et bah micazara apparaît encore dans tous ces sujets!!
La solution est dans une signature...d'où les résultats de google.


----------



## antipyrine (15 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un nouveau truc sur le forum? Un truc qui rebalance automatiquement sur ce thread quand on s'inscrit ou quoi? :mouais:



Ah non, avant de venir ici, il faut faire ses premiers entrechats ailleurs. :love:


----------



## macmarco (15 Juin 2006)

Quelqu'un a de l'aspirine ?


----------



## samuel rosenstock (15 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a de l'aspirine ?


J'ai une antipyrine. Elle est à moi, mais elle est aussi à vous.


----------



## samuel rosenstock (15 Juin 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as pas tout vu !
> Si tu fais "relancer la recherche en incluant les pages ignorées"
> et bah micazara apparaît encore dans tous ces sujets!!
> La solution est dans une signature...d'où les résultats de google.



L'un de nos renégats s'est fait grillé comme du bon pain... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as pas tout vu !
> Si tu fais "relancer la recherche en incluant les pages ignorées"
> et bah micazara apparaît encore dans tous ces sujets!!
> La solution est dans une signature...d'où les résultats de google.


J'avais vu, si - en fait le terme micazara est dans autant de page parce que dans les signatures de supermoquette ("micazara sucks") et de starmac (la phrase longue citée plus haut) - en nombre de référence, starmac l'emporte haut la main (c'est qu'il est omniprésent dans les forums techniques ce garçon !!!)
Visiblement, starmac a enlevé la phrase de sa signature, mais google continue de le référencer avec.
Etrange non ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Foutez la paix aux chats !

Et puis en plus, si c'est vrai ! Je ne suis pas gros. J'ai vachement maigri depuis l'hypothétique fois où vous m'auriez rencontré, chère Rica. Au lieu de vous occuper de ma forme, vous feriez mieux d'arrêter de vous balader sans chemise ni futal (zip !) ou de foutre poser le siège dans ce qui n'en est pas un ! voilà qui est dit, n'en parlons plus.

Bon. Cela dit... me f'rais bien liposucer c'soir moi...


----------



## antipyrine (15 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Foutez la paix aux chats !
> 
> Et puis en plus, si c'est vrai ! Je ne suis pas gros. J'ai vachement maigri depuis l'hypothétique fois où vous m'auriez rencontré, chère Rica. Au lieu de vous occuper de ma forme, vous feriez mieux d'arrêter de vous balader sans chemise ni futal (zip !) ou de foutre poser le siège dans ce qui n'en est pas un ! voilà qui est dit, n'en parlons plus.



Pour samuel, n'importe quel bien portant est gros. Il faut l'excuser, il est si frèle.




> Bon. Cela dit... me f'rais bien liposucer c'soir moi...



Vous ne voulez pas qu'on garde la matière grasse pour d'autres cabrioles ? :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de vous occuper de ma forme, vous feriez mieux d'arrêter de vous balader sans chemise ni futal (zip !)



Ce n'est plus du Feydeau, c'est du Prédau cet art là


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Ça parle de surréalisme, mais c'est tout juste digne de la télé-réalité... 20 pages de non événement, de rien gigantesque, de sublime néant, où il ne se passe rien, où il ne se crée rien, où il ne se dit rien. Poursuivons...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Cela dit... me f'rais bien l'hippo sucer c'soir moi...


Tu lui a donné un petit nom d'animal ?????

Comme dirait samuel : charmant ! Délicieux !


----------



## samuel rosenstock (15 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça parle de surréalisme, mais c'est tout juste digne de la télé-réalité... 20 pages de non événement, de rien gigantesque, de sublime néant, où il ne se passe rien, où il ne se crée rien, où il ne se dit rien. Poursuivons...



Oh oui, poursuivons !
Et changeons de main !




> Dieu de la Horde.


La horde a un dieu ? C'est délicieux, mais décevant.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

samuel rosenstock a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui, poursuivons !


Ne t'inquiète pas, je les connais bien : ils sont toujours prêts à donner dans le premier piège à cons venu.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

... et en plus ça n'a rien avoir avec le sujet initial,  

sorry, réponse par mp


----------



## Dory (15 Juin 2006)

Un mystère que personne ne peut élucider ....sauf les initiés..


----------



## joubichou (15 Juin 2006)

Ben si moi quand j'ai modifié ma signature ça l'a modifié aussi dans les anciens posts


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un mystère que personne ne peut élucider ....sauf les initiés..



ha, EADS serait aussi dans le coup :mouais:


----------



## joanes (15 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça parle de surréalisme, mais c'est tout juste digne de la télé-réalité... 20 pages de non événement, de rien gigantesque, de sublime néant, où il ne se passe rien, où il ne se crée rien, où il ne se dit rien. Poursuivons...




Qui a donc bien pu "initié" cette discussion? :mouais: 




			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'inquiète pas, je les connais bien : ils sont toujours prêts à donner dans le premier piège à cons venu.




Qui a donc bien pu "initié" cette discussion? :mouais:


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un mystère que personne ne peut élucider ....sauf les initiés..


Bon, je sais qu'on n'est pas dans un fil technique mais, j'ai changé ma signature, et il y a comment dire un effet retard sur google comme le jour où le soleil s'éteindra, nous profiterons encore sa lumière et de sa chaleur pendant quelque temps...

Aujourd'hui j'aurai été votre lumière, demain ce sera fini... peut être 

Mais j'insiste et je surligne : *micazara sucks*


----------



## benjamin (15 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je sais qu'on n'est pas dans un fil technique mais, j'ai changé ma signature, et il y a comment dire un effet retard sur google comme le jour où le soleil s'éteindra, nous profiterons encore sa lumière et de sa chaleur pendant quelque temps...
> 
> Aujourd'hui j'aurai été votre lumière, demain ce sera fini... peut être
> 
> Mais j'insiste et je surligne : *micazara sucks*


 Malgré toutes les optimisations pour être mieux présent dans les moteurs de recherche, il faut peut-être laisser du temps aux petits robots googliens pour réindexer tes 4814 interventions.


----------



## naas (15 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça parle de surréalisme, mais c'est tout juste digne de la télé-réalité... 20 pages de non événement, de rien gigantesque, de sublime néant, où il ne se passe rien, où il ne se crée rien, où il ne se dit rien. Poursuivons...


tu peux venir dans le forums techniques tu es le bienvenu


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu peux venir dans le forums techniques tu es le bienvenu


Je connais, merci.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je connais, merci.


Même bien je dirais


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Juin 2006)

samuel rosenstock a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui, poursuivons !
> Et changeons de main !
> 
> 
> ...


Un peu de respect, Samuel. La Horde, c'est avec une majuscule.


----------



## naas (16 Juin 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Malgré toutes les optimisations pour être mieux présent dans les moteurs de recherche, il faut peut-être laisser du temps aux petits robots googliens pour réindexer tes 4814 interventions.


ça y est google reconnait *micazara sucks* et devinez ou il pointe  :bebe:


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2006)

je vais ajouter un © si ça continue


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (...). J'ai vachement maigri depuis l'hypothétique fois où vous m'auriez rencontré, chère Rica.



Y a pas à dire, le bain de siège ça marche...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

Tu parles !!! A part pour faire des bulles dans l'eau, je vois pas bien à quoi ça sert. Quoique chez certains, ça permet sûrement de se rafraîchir les idées ?


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ça y est google reconnait *micazara sucks* et devinez ou il pointe  :bebe:



dtc (©globalcut) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles !!! A part pour faire des bulles dans l'eau, je vois pas bien à quoi ça sert. Quoique chez certains, ça permet sûrement de se rafraîchir les idées ?





			
				Autofrustrator a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à [MGZ] BackCat



Aaaargh !


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles !!! A part pour faire des bulles dans l'eau, je vois pas bien à quoi ça sert. Quoique chez certains, ça permet sûrement de se rafraîchir les idées ?



Insinuerais-tu que j'ai la tête dans le c**? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Aaaargh !


Si ça peut te rassurer, _vous en êtes une autre_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> *micazara sucks*




*La dernière aventure*
d'Hercule Poirot ?


----------



## naas (16 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> .. d'Hercule Poirot ?


je la fais pas celle là de blague, trop hard


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Insinuerais-tu que j'ai la tête dans le c**? :rateau:


C'est pas mon style. Et puis je ne saurais présumer à ce point de ta souplesse


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je la fais pas celle là de blague, trop hard


*Je comprends pas*
Micazara suce le poirot d'Hercule ?


----------



## naas (16 Juin 2006)

comment veux tu comment tu que je ...  :rateau:


----------



## Lila (16 Juin 2006)

....:mouais:   c'est donc ça la révolution....
...je voyais ça .....pluuuuuuus...... 

subtil ?

:rateau: 

...oui ! 


alors faisons la révolution .....


Micazara (poil au c****) s*** la b*** à hercule (poil au c**)....

 
yeahhhhhhh ! rebel attitude


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

Bon. J'préférais avant... On tente en évitant les étoiles ou c'est devenu vraiment presque aussi indispensable qu'une fermeture ?


----------



## Lila (16 Juin 2006)

.....oui un réveil salvateur des dirigeants de la fronde serait la bienvenue !!!!!!

..j'aimais mieux quand ça prenait des allures de Da Macgi code...plutôt qu'une dérive néo scatopostpuber....

...mais je dois être de mauvais poil ! la chaleur, la lassivité de toutes ces femmes nues qui m'entourrent, la fatigue un peu aussi après leur avoir fait 15 fois l'amour (chacune).....tout ça !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2006)

Monsieur et Madame Biensucer ont un fils ?

réponse par MP  >18ans


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

C'était pas _Bienfuféfefoir_ plutôt ? (non. Pas le chien ! :affraid: )


----------



## Lila (16 Juin 2006)

ahhhhhh ! ouf ...jje m'inquiétais là......


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2006)

Monsieur et Madame Igray ont un fils.

Ceux qui donneronnt la bonne réponse seront immédiatement signalés aux services compétents.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juin 2006)

Mais où est l'élu au front pur et à l'esprit encyclopédique ?  Rezba ?!  Alors de correspondance anonyme mystèrieusement équine () il n'y a toujours pas ? Damned :casse: Ça va mal finir si la contrée de micazara se contente d'envoyer un mp tous les mois, ils sont bien remontés là  Qui mise sur une apparition le 19/06/06 ? Les paris sont ouverts !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...mais je dois être de mauvais poil ! la chaleur, la lassivité de toutes ces femmes nues qui m'entourrent



On ne dit pas "lassivité", mais "lassitude" ! :mouais:  


Si tu avais été de meilleur poil, elles auraient pu être las*c*ives


----------



## Lila (16 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> On ne dit pas "lassivité", mais "lassitude" ! :mouais:
> 
> 
> Si tu avais été de meilleur poil, elles auraient pu être las*c*ives



voilà c'est ça que je cherchait ....lascivité !......

mais bon en même tant on parle de n*** pas de faire une dictée


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> voilà c'est ça que je cherchait ....lascivité !......
> 
> mais bon en même tant on parle de n*** pas de faire une dictée



La compression des mots évite bien des choses mais si les Robert avaient compris ça, le dico serait moins lourd et il n'y aurait pas deux volumes


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Elle en est où cette révolution ? M'paraît bien calme tout ça


 En même temps, *il n'a jamais garanti* de nous apporter la tête de Benjamin au bout d'un pic pour le week-end, non plus! 



			
				samuel rosenstock a dit:
			
		

> Nous irons. Nous y allons. Pas en rang, et sans pleurer, comme des oignons de février.
> La route est longue, mais elle est délicieuse.



 Et comment l'envisages-tu, cette route longue mais délicieuse? Un petit programme révolutionnaire?...  
 




 Tout ça me rappelle l'intitulé du chapitre de je ne sais plus quel livre... "La lutte enchantée et la flûte finale", que ça s'appelait...


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2006)

Sam (tu permets ?), toi qui a des roses en stock, je prendrais bien un bain de douceur ce soir. Tant pis pour les toasts gascons, les voyages au pays du volcan noir et blanc ou les hordes de shinobis du pays où le soleil se lève. Je ferai comme Tartarin.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La compression des mots évite bien des choses mais si *les Robert *avaient compris ça, le dico serait moins lourd et il n'y aurait pas deux volumes




`Carton rouge, la charte quoi?!!!  

Ben alors ma reine, kekiya? Tu veux attirer au bar Mirza (je m'y ferais à son nom)? Parcequ'Attention là, ça peut faire mal.:love:


----------



## naas (17 Juin 2006)

et au fait pourquoi le front ? ça pourrais être les jambes ou les mains


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2006)

Bah c'est simplement que quand on est chauve le front a beaucoup d'importance


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est simplement que quand on est chauve le front a beaucoup d'importance




*Micazara serait donc*
Rezba ?





:hein:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2006)

Si t'étais un peu moins con c'est unehypothèse déjà faite


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Juin 2006)

ha ben je vois que ça a beaucoup progressé pendant mon abscence...  

Quel déconneur quand même ce Franç... micazara...   

chauve qui peut...   

Bon, je repars pour une semaine puisque c'est comme ça... :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si t'étais un peu moins con c'est unehypothèse déjà faite




*ON tourne en rond*
depuis un bout de temps, je ne fais que relancer les investigations


----------



## Nobody (18 Juin 2006)

Milan                             :

"On tourne en rond , merde ! On tourne en rond , merde ! On tourne              en rond , merde ! Il nous ballade depuis le début , il joue              avec nos nerfs !"

Ah bon? Ce n'est pas le fil "vos répliques de film préférées"?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2006)

ah merde j'ai rien reçu, j'aurais bien voulue la lire en entier cette missive, histoire de rigoler


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2006)

purée, c'est quoi ce sujet ? en fait ?!!

bon, juste un truc à dire : Encore merci Sam pour ton accueil !!

Ton ami dévoué.

R.G.

(euh... j'adore ton avatar, tu t'en doutais hein ! )

ps : dès que je peux, je vous poste les roses de Sam. :love:


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2006)

à ce propos, depuis quand Samuel est Juif ? (question à 10 sous et que la réponse n'est vraiment pas évidente)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2006)

Ah ben après l'avoir lut (on me l'a gentiment transmis), c'est pas drôle en fait ...
Y'a des accros aux forums, c'est triste.
Je ne pense pas que les admins s'amuseraient à faire ce genre de blagues ou alors 
ben ... il serait temps d'ouvrir une cellule psychologique.


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2006)

tu devrais penser, je pense...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> il serait temps d'ouvrir une cellule psychologique.




*Tu dis ça*
parce que tu ne fais pas partie des braves


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu dis ça*
> parce que tu ne fais pas partie des braves




ni du Cercle... enfin, moi je dis ça... je dis rien hein...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ben ... il serait temps d'ouvrir une cellule psychologique.



*J'AI DÉJÀ RENDU UNE PSY À FORTE POITRINE DÉPRESSIVE!!!!! *


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *J'AI DÉJÀ RENDU UNE PSY À FORTE POITRINE DÉPRESSIVE!!!!! *


c'est pourtant rare les blondes chez toi... 

ps pour mes deux camarades du Cercle : j'aime beaucoup vos © clignotants !!


----------



## mado (18 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> à ce propos, depuis quand Samuel est Juif ?


Je sais pas, même pour beaucoup plus 

Mais des roses en nombre pair, fussent elles desséchées, quel manque de goût, étonnant


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, même pour beaucoup plus
> 
> Mais des roses en nombre pair, fussent elles desséchées, quel manque de goût, étonnant



moi aussi, je préfère quand il n'en a qu'une... (ps : tu me fais grave chercher sur mon Disque Dur là ! )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu dis ça*
> parce que tu ne fais pas partie des braves



Oh non merci j'ai assez de fous autour de moi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Oh non merci j'ai assez de fous autour de moi




*C'EST CE QUE TU CROIS!!! TU N'AS PAS TOUT VU!!!!!
*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *C'EST CE QUE TU CROIS!!! TU N'AS PAS TOUT VU!!!!!
> *



ha ! je n'avais pas vu ta signature. 
Mais tant que tu restes derrière ton ordi en corse tout va bien


----------



## joanes (19 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> à ce propos, depuis quand Samuel est Juif ? (question à 10 sous et que la réponse n'est vraiment pas évidente)





Oh les jolies roses... ça m'rappelle un truc ça, mais alors quoi????   
Sûrement une image subliminale :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Sûrement une image subliminale :mouais:



La victoire de Mitterrand en 1981 ?


----------



## joanes (19 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La victoire de Mitterrand en 1981 ?




Ah voilà !! Merci Tibo...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu dis ça*
> parce que tu ne fais pas partie des braves


Ouais, ben à ce propos, la Horde t'attend camarade...

Tant que je ne vois rien dans ta signature, j'te parle pus.


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Juin 2006)

de mieux en mieux, je n'y reviens que tous les trois ou quatres jours ici ,et je ne suis pas déçu, on sait toujours pas qui c'est, on sait même pas si la mystification est toujours valide (plus de MP depuis la date de création), bref, on s'ennuie...

bobby, écris donc des conneries, qu'on ait des choses à se mettre sous la dent


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> bobby, écris donc des conneries, qu'on ait des choses à se mettre sous la dent



Ah bah ouais mais en ce moment j'en écris moins, j'en dis, plutôt... Peux pas tout faire...
La faute au Doc aussi, avec ses idées de fil à la con.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> de mieux en mieux, je n'y reviens que tous les trois ou quatres jours ici ,et je ne suis pas déçu, on sait toujours pas qui c'est, on sait même pas si la mystification est toujours valide (plus de MP depuis la date de création), bref, on s'ennuie...
> 
> bobby, écris donc des conneries, qu'on ait des choses à se mettre sous la dent


la(n)guille, si je puis me permettre. La Horde s'écrit avec un H majuscule.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> la(n)guille, si je puis me permettre. La Horde s'écrit avec un H majuscule.



Ah là là ... Qu'il est des Hordes données !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> la(n)guille, si je puis me permettre. La Horde s'écrit avec un H majuscule.


*Ouaiiiiiis!!!!!! Parfaitement!!!!*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Juin 2006)

La preuve : ta signature.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> La preuve : ta signature.



*Oui, mais moi, Môôôsieur Ed-la-Courge, je suis un fou mental... Alors je fais un peu comme je veux...*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *Oui, mais moi, Môôôsieur Ed-la-Courge, je suis un fou mental... Alors je fais un peu comme je veux...*




ah j'aimes quand tu nous murmure à l'oreille ...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

En tout cas, on peut au moins te remercier de bien vouloir un peu écrire plus petit


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, on peut au moins te remercier de bien vouloir un peu écrire plus petit



*ÇA VA PAS DURER!!!!!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, on peut au moins te remercier de bien vouloir un peu écrire plus petit



D'ailleurs, à ce sujet, va falloir organiser une collecte pour lui changer les piles du sonotone, parce que là, ça devient carrément intenable !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *je suis un fou mental... Alors je fais un peu comme je veux...*



Encore heureux que ça ne t'ait pas pris à un autre endroit


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, à ce sujet, va falloir organiser une collecte pour lui changer les piles du sonotone, parce que là, ça devient carrément intenable !


Pourtant je lui ai réglé à 8 avant qu'il parte en vacances...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

On peut rien faire paraît-il... c'est les déflagrations quotidiennes qui lui ont collé un sifflement chronique dans les esgourdes. Y'a plus qu'une chose à imaginer : l'ablation du clavier... Mais faut trouver des chirurgiens spécialisés commandos, qui savent opérer au chaud avec un cagoule. Y'en a peu paraît-il


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> qui savent opérer au chaud avec un cagoule. Y'en a peu paraît-il


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



    

*BOULEZ LA DAME DE MA PART!!! JE SUIS À SEC!!!*


:love:


----------



## Dory (19 Juin 2006)

Patoch tu es malade? 

Tu veux des petits bonbons de toutes les couleurs?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Juin 2006)

Non, il n'a besoin que des petites bleues.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2006)

*Oh!!!! La gentille filleule qui apporte des médocs à son parrain... Merci Dory...* :love:


----------



## antipyrine (19 Juin 2006)

Moi aussi, je peux appporter des pilules ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2006)

tu nous as manqué, tu sais ?!........


----------



## Nephou (19 Juin 2006)

C11H12N2O a dit:
			
		

> cf. plus haut



C'est ce qu'on appelle avoir la langue chargée


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Juin 2006)

oui, mais moins que les urines le lendemain...


----------



## antipyrine (19 Juin 2006)

Coucou mes charmants délicieux impudents. :love:

Je sais que je vous manque. On travaille dur sur notre arma fatale, l'effarant arrangeur dada syntaxique, mais on a de gros problèmes de retard, comme disent les anglais.


Tout ça pour vous dire que vous n'aurez pas plus de révolution avant le prochain 14 juillet que de tête mise au bout de pique, mais qu'on pense bien fort à vous.

Mais chut....
:love:


----------



## Galatée (19 Juin 2006)

Tiens, c'était l' "anniversaire" de Micazara aujourd'hui.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'était l' "anniversaire" de Micazara aujourd'hui.


Chère Galatée...

...
Ah non, rien.


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'était l' "anniversaire" de Micazara aujourd'hui.


Avec un peu de retard, mon bouquet de chrysanthèmes :


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

antipyrine a dit:
			
		

> Coucou mes charmants délicieux impudents. :love:
> 
> Je sais que je vous manque. On travaille dur sur notre arma fatale, l'effarant arrangeur dada syntaxique, mais on a de gros problèmes de retard, comme disent les anglais.
> 
> ...



Oui ben écoutes arrêtes de perdre de ton temps.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

Ah non !! C'est moi qui dit stop !!! Je commence à peine à m'amuser et faudrait tout arrêter ? tt tt tt.. non non. Pas question. Allez Sam' ! En selle bon sang !


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2006)

ya un jeu de mots ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah non !! C'est moi qui dit stop !!! Je commence à peine à m'amuser et faudrait tout arrêter ? tt tt tt.. non non. Pas question. Allez Sam' ! En selle bon sang !


c'est trépidant........  
.....aussi agité que peut l'être le rythme d'un film Finlandais sous titré en Ouzbek et joué par des Ingouches...... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

Pile poil ! Tu m'ôtes les maux d'la bouche. Et ça va mieux en l'disant du coup !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ya un jeu de mots ?


Bien sûr, qu'est-ce tu crois ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

Ooooooh!
Regardez le il a envie de jouer!

C'est y pas mignon...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ooooooh!
> Regardez le il a envie de jouer!
> 
> C'est y pas mignon...


Tiens, c'est ton heure ? Déjà ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ooooooh!
> Regardez le il a envie de jouer!
> 
> C'est y pas mignon...


Te vla toi ! Tu tombes bien ! Viens sur ichat deux secondes ! T'as encore un mac à planter il semblerait...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

Faites les malins!
N'empeche que j'ai réussi à changer mon disque dur tout seul!

Bon, OK, OSX veut pas s'installer dessus, je pige pas pourquoi, mais le DD est en place et j'ai rien cassé. 
D'ailleurs il disent des conneries dans les tutoriels : faut pas y aller en douceur pour décliper la coque d'un ibook, faut forcer comme un salopard.


----------



## N°6 (20 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bon, OK, OSX veut pas s'installer dessus, je pige pas pourquoi, mais le DD est en place et j'ai rien cassé.



La petite vis peut-être ?


----------



## Nobody (20 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bon, OK, OSX veut pas s'installer dessus, je pige pas pourquoi



Parce que tu es une brêle.

Prrrrrrrrrrttt!


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> La petite vis peut-être ?


Arrête fais pas l'con! 

Yen a bien un qui peut m'aider non?
Naaaan...
Vous savez vraiment dire QUE des conneries??


----------



## N°6 (20 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez vraiment dire QUE des conneries??



Ben non, on est comme toi, on peut en faire aussi :love:


----------



## rezba (20 Juin 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, on est comme toi, on peut en faire aussi :love:


Vraiment ?
Je reste pour voir, alors. :rateau:


----------



## N°6 (20 Juin 2006)

T'as raté le streap tease du disque dur de bobby ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> T'as raté le streap tease du disque dur de bobby ?


C'est vrai ça Rezba, va faire un tour dans la section "mac portable"!
Au lieu de dire des conneries


----------



## rezba (21 Juin 2006)

Aller dans un forum de geeks qui regardent des billes comme toi planter leur machine ?
Houla non, j'y vais pas, dans ces endroits.


----------



## rezba (21 Juin 2006)

AH, comme j'en profite pour lire le fil, je peux poser une question ?

Cette horde, là, c'est de la daube en barre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> AH, comme j'en profite pour lire le fil, je peux poser une question ?
> 
> Cette horde, là, c'est de la daube en barre ?



En fait, non, c'est juste quelques posteurs qui se réunissent de temps en temps pour dîner ensembles ... Une horde dinaire, quoi. Ça vaut pas cher, tu sais. J'irais pas jusqu'à dire que c'est une horde donnée, fais finalement , si, je le dirais, j'me connais, si je me retiens, je vais en faire une maladie !


----------



## N°6 (21 Juin 2006)

Samuel Daubenbarre, ça sonne bien aussi !


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Aller dans un forum de geeks qui regardent des billes comme toi planter leur machine ?
> Houla non, j'y vais pas, dans ces endroits.


Monsieur.

Sachez que je n'ai pas "planté ma machine" mais qu'elle m'a claqué dans les pattes.
Comme une sale conne.

Moi j'ai rien demandé. 

De plus, notez bien que la "bille" a démonté son portable en à peine 3 heures, 5 coupures et quelques vis perdues, et qu'elle s'apprête à remettre le couvert, vu que le disque dur qu'elle a acheté s'avère foireux. 
(ce qui n'est toujours pas la faute de la "bille"...)

D'ailleurs, après une bouteille de pif et quelques bières, e vais faire ça tout de suite tiens...
On va voir qui c'est la bille!

(Dis donc Rezba... Il est bien propre ton profil je trouve... Pas normal ça... )


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2006)

J'ajoute en passant que la Horde, môôôôssieur, recrute toujours plus de volontaires qu'une certaine pseudo révolution dont je tairai le nom vu que je le connais meme pas...
Tellement qu'elle est insignifiante... 



(TAC! Dans sa gueule! Pitin, je lui ai pas envoyé dire celle-là, z'avez vu les mecs? )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

Mirza, sors du iBook de bobby! sale bête.

Y sont entrain de révolutionner à 2, si c'est pas gaché ça :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'ajoute en passant que la Horde, môôôôssieur, recrute toujours plus de volontaires qu'une certaine pseudo révolution dont je tairai le nom vu que je le connais meme pas...
> Tellement qu'elle est insignifiante...
> 
> 
> ...



Stook, ne lis pas ça, ils ne savent pas, les ingrats...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> AH, comme j'en profite pour lire le fil, je peux poser une question ?
> 
> Cette horde, là, c'est de la daube en barre ?


 
Jalouse


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Arrête fais pas l'con!
> 
> Yen a bien un qui peut m'aider non?
> Naaaan...
> Vous savez vraiment dire QUE des conneries??


 
Le fil rouge sur le bouton rouge, le fil vert sur le bouton bleu.

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

:mouais: 
 
Mais vous faîtes quoi dans la vie ?
J'dis ça mais hein j'aimerais bien perdre mon temps de temps en temps


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Mais vous faîtes quoi dans la vie ?
> J'dis ça mais hein j'aimerais bien perdre mon temps de temps en temps


Ah ben ça, c'est le fil des chômeurs. Il bouge surtout en journée.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

gabe_1028 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison Odré. Je me demande bien où je pourrais trouver tout le temps de fréquenter les sujets du bar.
> J'y passerai peut être plus de temps ce week end.



Et encore ils ont écrémés ... 

Sinon je suis une future chomeuse : je peux entrer dans la horde des chomeurs ?


----------



## Melounette (22 Juin 2006)

Bin moi déjà j'aimerais bien rentrer dans le cercle sans passer par le supplice de l'ipod et en faisant un détour par le toubarvert. 
Je sais c'est surréaliste comme demande.


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

ça peut s'arranger.    File moi tes coordonnées par message privé et je viens m'occuper de toi.     (ps  : un jour où monsieur va tronçonner des arbres plutot que moi )


----------



## tirhum (22 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Bin moi déjà j'aimerais bien rentrer dans le cercle sans passer par le supplice de l'ipod et en faisant un détour par le toubarvert.
> Je sais c'est surréaliste comme demande.


rien n'est impossible...... surtout si tu choisis les bons tuteurs..... 





_compte pas sur Samuel; il est un peu mou nonchalant...._


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Bin moi déjà j'aimerais bien rentrer dans le cercle





*AVOIR un cercle*
ne signifie pas être membre du ©ercle


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _compte pas sur Samuel; il est un peu mou nonchalant...._




c'est ça qui faiit de lui un amant extra-ordinaire
l y a des canards qui parlent anglais
Je leur donne du pain ils remuent leur derrière
En m'disant " Thank you very much Monsieur Samuel"
On y voit aussi des statues
Qui se tiennent tranquilles tout le jour dit-on
Mais moi je sais que dès la nuit venue
Elles s'en vont danser sur le gazon
Papa, c'est un jardin extraordinaire
Il y a des oiseaux qui tiennent un buffet
Ils vendent du grain des petits morceaux de gruyère
Comme clients ils ont Monsieur le maire et le Sous-Préfet

Il fallait bien trouver, dans cette grande ville maussade
Où les touristes s'ennuient au fond de leurs autocars
Il fallait bien trouver un lieu pour la promenade
J'avoue que ce samedi-là je suis entré par hasard
Dans dans dans

Un jardin extraordinaire
Loin des noirs buildings et des passages cloutés
Y avait un bal qu'donnaient des primevères
Dans un coin d'verdure deux petites grenouilles chantaient

Une chanson pour saluer la lune
Dès que celle-ci parut toute rose d'émotion
Elles entonnèrent je crois la valse brune
Une vieille chouette me dit: " Quelle distinction! "
Maman dans ce jardin extraordinaire
Je vis soudain passer la plus belle des filles
Elle vint près de moi et là me dit sans manières
Vous me plaisez beaucoup j'aime les hommes dont les yeux brillent !

Il fallait bien trouver dans cette grande ville perverse
Une gentille amourette un petit flirt de vingt ans
Qui me fasse oublier que l'amour est un commerce
Dans les bars de la cité :
Oui mais oui mais pas dans...
Dans dans dans

Mon jardin extraordinaire
Un ange du Bizarre un agent nous dit
Etendez-vous sur la verte bruyère
Je vous jouerai du luth pendant que vous serez réunis
Cet agent était un grand poète
Mais nous préférions Artémise et moi
La douceur d'une couchette secrète
Qu'elle me fit découvrir au fond du bois
Pour ceux qui veulent savoir où ce jardin se trouve
Il est vous le voyez au cur de ma chanson
J'y vol' parfois quand un chagrin m'éprouve
Il suffit pour ça d'un peu d'imagination
Il suffit pour ça d'un peu d'imagination
Il suffit pour ça d'un peu d'imagination !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *AVOIR un cercle*
> ne signifie pas être membre du ©ercle



Tout à fait, mon Dupond, tout à fait...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Bin moi déjà j'aimerais bien rentrer dans le cercle sans passer par le supplice de l'ipod et en faisant un détour par le toubarvert.
> Je sais c'est surréaliste comme demande.




*Tu veux pas non plus*
100 balles et un mars ?


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu veux pas non plus*
> 100 balles et un mars ?



on se fait un tennis ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, mon Dupond, tout à fait...





*LA GLOIRE SERA NÔTRE*
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!
ÉTERNELLEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melounette (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça peut s'arranger.    File moi tes coordonnées par message privé et je viens m'occuper de toi.     (ps : un jour où monsieur va tronçonner des arbres plutot que moi )


Ah oui et j'avais oublié : sans passer sous le bureau, j'ai mal aux genoux. (madame sait aussi se servir d'une tronçonneuse )

lepurfilsdelasagesse>File ton mars déjà, ça m'intéresse. 

Non mais allez les gars, soyez cools, c'est quoi ce cercle ? Une private joke de vieux roublards de Macgé ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Non mais allez les gars, soyez cools, c'est quoi ce cercle ?




*FALLAIT ÊTRE LÀ*
quand il fallait où il fallait...


----------



## Melounette (22 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *FALLAIT ÊTRE LÀ*
> quand il fallait où il fallait...


Nan.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Et pis les bretons, en plus d'avoir toujours raison, ils sont têtus tu sais.
Bon c'est pas grave, je vais passer sous le bureau d'alèm alors. Allez viens mon mignon.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Nan.




*SI...*


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2006)

/* c'est la fête du slip ici */


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

le rouge me monte au front :rose::rose::rose::love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2006)

Pu.tain, à 7h du matin ???

A c't'heure j'préfère nettement un bordeau blanc


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

ha, un petit blanc limé?

t'es vraiment sur tous les fronts toi!:love:

Au fait, t'as pas vu Mirza?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ha, un petit blanc limé?
> 
> t'es vraiment sur tous les fronts toi!:love:
> 
> Au fait, t'as pas vu Mirza?



Bordeaux n'est pas en Savoie, hein ! Ils ne font pas de blanc limé, à Bordeaux !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bordeaux n'est pas en Savoie, hein ! Ils ne font pas de blanc limé, à Bordeaux !



je sais pas, je bois pas de blanc limé:love:

J'ai du me tromper de nom, quelqu'un a vu rika zaraï?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *FALLAIT ÊTRE LÀ*
> quand il fallait où il fallait...


Non... Ça n'a pas toujours suffit :mouais:


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Nan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



laisse ta tronçonneuse à l'entrée à côté de la combinaison de catcheur de supermoquette et la touffe de poils (un scalp) de Bassman... 

(ps : mon bureau est en Bretagne, Bassou peut témoigner ! )




			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non... Ça n'a pas toujours suffit :mouais:




ouais, pour toi, c'est effectivement dommage, disons que les premiers inscrits t'y donneraient facilement une place de membre d'honneur... et quel membre !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> et quel membre !!



Rooooh !!! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Non mais allez les gars, soyez cools, c'est quoi ce cercle ? Une private joke de vieux roublards de Macgé ?



Presque, quand je me suis inscrite y'avais des zozos dont leurs pseudos étaient en noir, on disait qu'ils étaient membre du cercle : cercle définit dans leur profil comme un espèce de service public. Je ne sais pas ce qui s'y faisait mais ils en parlaient souvent ... 

Et oui aujourd'hui j'ai dit "non je ne viens pas au boulot je dors". Enfin j'ai dit que j'étais malade ... histoire de perdre mon temps (et un peu d'argent).


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

c'est bien de perdre son temps, ça permet d'en faire des livres admirables ensuite comme dirait Mon Chéri Marcel...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2006)

alèm, frère alèm, ne vois-tu rien venir ?


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

je ne vois que la poussière qui poudroie et le mini-bar du ©ercle que tu nettoies ! 

(un Jameson sec pour moi, j'ai une migraine terrible !)


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non... Ça n'a pas toujours suffit :mouais:



Allons, allons, il n'y a aucune honte à ne pas aimer ramper sous les bureaux


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> AH, comme j'en profite pour lire le fil, je peux poser une question ?
> 
> Cette horde, là, c'est de la daube en barre ?


Pas seulement,
la Horde est joueuse aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Manquait plus qu'_eux_ tiens...  Dire que je commençais à trouver qu'on s'emmerdait un peu


----------



## Melounette (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> laisse ta tronçonneuse à l'entrée à côté de la combinaison de catcheur de supermoquette et la touffe de poils (un scalp) de Bassman...
> 
> (ps : mon bureau est en Bretagne, Bassou peut témoigner ! )


Trop tard, je suis passée sous le bureau d'une tête de punk et d'un homme volant. J'suis épuisée.:sleep: 
Et donc Micazara maintenant. Bin elle bouge pas des masses votre révolution, hein.:hein:


----------



## tirhum (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Manquait plus qu'_eux_ tiens...  Dire que je commençais à trouver qu'on s'emmerdait un peu


c'est sûr que si on compte sur les habitants du "_micazaraland_"..... autant regarder un épisode de Derrick, tiens !!...........


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien de perdre son temps, ça permet d'en faire des livres admirables ensuite comme dirait Mon Chéri Marcel...



Prout ? oh pardon. :rose:

Oui bon elle est facile. 
Cela dit je l'ai pas lut ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

gabe_1028 a dit:
			
		

> Une horde? Ça m'a l'air bien ça.
> Et comment peut-on en faire partie?
> Il faut un nombre de messages minimum, comme pour entrer au bar?
> Sinon, je suis majeur, comme mes papiers le prouvent


Qui sait ?
Mais majeur ou pas, tu as un pseudo à être mis à l'index - tu devras donc trouver tout seul ce que tu sais déjà.

Sinon, je salue le FLF, nouvel arrivant dans le bordel ambiant, et je retourne bosser.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Tant que c'est pas du majeur dont on parle...


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

on m'a appelé ? 

ah non, j'croyais...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Je sens que cette discussion va être mise à l'index du bar, c'est mon petit doigt qui me l'a dit. Car le souci c'est le majeur de macazar qui nous le montre entre deux téter de pouces tout en tapant compulsivement son clavier de l'annulaire. Et c'est peut être pour cette raison que l'on ne comprends rien à ce qu'elle dit.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je salue le FLF, nouvel arrivant dans le bordel ambiant, et je retourne bosser.



:mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:




Front de Libération des Fronts ? :mouais:


----------



## Melounette (22 Juin 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Front de Libération des Fronts ? :mouais:


Front de Libération de la Frangipane. Et pourquoi pas hein ? 
Ca va mon Fabfab ? T'es tout violet d'un coup. Mouhahahaaa


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca va mon Fabfab ? T'es tout violet d'un coup. Mouhahahaaa



Tu confonds pas avec sa chemise ..?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Juin 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu confonds pas avec sa chemise ..?


Ouch, moi j'aurais pas aimé.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2006)

La bave du crapaud, la blanche colombe, tout ça...


----------



## rezba (22 Juin 2006)

En lan&#231;ant ce fil, je pensais d&#233;masquer des tar&#233;s, mais je n'imaginais pas que j'en d&#233;couvrirais une telle quantit&#233;.
Mes respects.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En lançant ce fil, je pensais démasquer des tarés, mais je n'imaginais pas que j'en découvrirais une telle quantité.
> Mes respects.



... Ben oui... Y'a comme un nid. Tu ne savais pas? Grande naïve, va!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En lan&#231;ant ce fil, je pensais d&#233;masquer des tar&#233;s, mais je n'imaginais pas que j'en d&#233;couvrirais une telle quantit&#233;.
> Mes respects.


Une telle na&#239;vet&#233; m'&#233;tonne. 




C'est louche. 




_Edit : Grillade Corse._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2006)

*T'ES GRILLÉ, LA COURGE!!!!!!*


----------



## tirhum (22 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Une telle naïveté m'étonne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ça s'appelle appâter !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *T'ES GRILLÉ, LA COURGE!!!!!!*


Hum, Hum. 



*Je m'en tape!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ça s'appelle appâter !!


De canard.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Ouais. A ce niveau l&#224;, mieux vaut s'en foutre...


----------



## tirhum (22 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> De canard.


comment te dire ça, mon petit Edounet........  :mouais: 
_tu serais pas un peu fatigué ?!....._


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ça s'appelle appâter !!


de foie.


----------



## tirhum (22 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> de foie.






j'vais finir par préférer Samuel.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En lançant ce fil, je pensais démasquer des tarés, mais je n'imaginais pas que j'en découvrirais une telle quantité.
> Mes respects.



Moi qui avais pris ce post pour un gémissement plaintif d'un être harcelé, volatilement et obscurement, tremblant derrière son clavier et hurlant son désespoir (par écrit, oui, quand même), regardant terrifé son sang se faire mauvais et voulant en faire part à des gens !  Tu me déçois très mal, mais alors très, très mal. Je dirais même plus, venir agiter ton mignon petit post ainsi en toute jubilation, c'est, c'est... Non, je ne le dirais pas !  

PS: Prendre la mesure des tarés , il fallait le faire


----------



## rezba (22 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: Prendre la mesure des tarés , il fallait le faire


Là, on prend la démesure, surtout.


----------



## benjamin (22 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Là, on prend la démesure, surtout.


Tu passeras tout de m&#234;me prendre ton ch&#232;que &#224; la compta. Gertrude est pr&#233;venue.


----------



## rezba (22 Juin 2006)

Mes respects, mon administrateur pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;.
:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2006)

Bon mais alors quoi? On la fait cette révolution ou pas?  

On me dit jamais rien à moi! 

Nan paske j'ai pas toute la journée, après j'ai piscine!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Ça y est ? C'est fini ? Pfiou... Pas trop tôt.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Est-ce que &#231;a a m&#234;me commenc&#233; un jour ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juin 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Tu passeras tout de même prendre ton chèque à la compta. Gertrude est prévenue.



Je profite de ta présence pour te poser une question pimentant toutes les langues : comment va Thérèse ?!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que ça a même commencé un jour ?


Note, 30 pages sur rien, ça prouve bien que le Bar n'a pas changé, aménagements ou pas.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Qui en aurait dout&#233; ?


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je profite de ta présence pour te poser une question pimentant toutes les langues : comment va Thérèse ?!



change de crème après-solaire...


----------



## Grug2 (22 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Note, 30 pages sur rien, ça prouve bien que le Bar n'a pas changé, aménagements ou pas.


je me disais aussi que j'avais lu une histoire de changements aux bar&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Qui en aurait douté ?



*CQFD*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

alors mirza zaraï tout ça, c'était bidon? :rose::rose::rose::rose:


Mirza, 


Z'avez pas vu Mirza ? Oh la la la la la la
Z'avez pas vu Mirza ? Oh la la la la la la
Z'avez pas vu Mirza ? Oh la la la la la la

Où est donc passé ce chien
Je le cherche partout
Où est donc passé ce chien
Il va me rendre fou
Où est donc passé ce chien
Oh! Ça y est, je le vois !
Veux tu venir ici,
Je n'le répéterai pas
Veux-tu venir ici,
Mmmmm, sale bête va !
Veux-tu venir ici
Oh! Il est reparti

Où est donc passé ce chien
Je le cherche partout
Où est donc passé ce chien
Il va me rendre fou
Où est donc passé ce chien
Oh! Ça y est je le vois !
C'est bien la dernière fois
Que je te cherche comme ça
Veux tu venir ici
Je n'le répèterai pas
Veux tu venir ici
Oh et ne bouge pas
Veux tu venir ici
Oh yeah ! satané Mirza
 mid();
:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Bon... &#199;a c'est fait aussi.


----------



## N°6 (22 Juin 2006)

Je vous mets du Clément Pansaers pendant que c'est encore ouvert, ou bien?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous mets du Clément Pansaers pendant que c'est encore ouvert, ou bien?



 qu'il est sot ... 6


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> qu'il est sot ... 6



*Un jeu de mot aussi foireux*
&#231;a m&#233;riterait un ban.


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

chez Micazara


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> chez Micazara​



Une vraie fiotte celui là.


 ​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Alors c'est fini ?

Mais non, Gaston, ça ne finit pas, ça se déplace...

J'me disais aussi qu'ça dégénérait pas mal le "présentez-vous" ces jours-ci...


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En lançant ce fil, je pensais démasquer des tarés, mais je n'imaginais pas que j'en découvrirais une telle quantité.
> Mes respects.




..ya même des vocations qui se créent......
..une sorte de *dé*génération spontanée.... 
 


..;et attends qu'ils nous fassent des p'tits !!!! :casse: :hosto:


----------



## samuel rosenstock (23 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En lançant ce fil, je pensais démasquer des tarés, mais je n'imaginais pas que j'en découvrirais une telle quantité.
> Mes respects.





			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Tu passeras tout de même prendre ton chèque à la compta. Gertrude est prévenue.






Voilà le lièvre blanc de l'amour faible et amer qui surgit enfin au détour de la fabrique à démêlés !
La fistule à tambours se détend, elle se démasque. Le traître est traître par faiblesse, sa complicité est acquise. Le bourgeois retraité prend sa gamelle chez l'oppresseur des têtes concassées.

Je suis micazara et je parle dans la gorge de mes convoqués.
Je manifeste et je ne veux rien.
Et je dis pourtant certaines choses et je suis par principe contre les manifestes, comme je suis aussi contre les principes.

J'écris pour montrer qu'on peut faire les actions opposées ensemble, dans une seule fraîche respiration; je suis contre l'action; pour la continuelle contradiction, pour l'affirmation aussi, je ne suis ni pour ni contre et je n'explique pas car je hais le bon sens.
Expliquer c'est l'amusement des ventrerouge aux moulins des crânes vides. Je n'explique pas, je pose.
Si l'on attend la révolution, elle ne vient pas. Elle n'est même pas. Elle s'évade de ceux qui l'aspirent, parce qu'elle est indépendance et désamour.
Dieu peut me bader et me j'en foutrer. Il n'est que la dernière apparition de la cocotte. Il n'est même pas le son de l'accordéon.

Le tocsin sonne les mers glacées des icecreams trop sucrés, et les ficelles à bascule des pédaliers voilés ne tirent plus les chevaux sur l'océan. Parce que les hommes sont restés à quai!
Ils s'ennuient et font sous eux. Leurs borborygmes s'extasient dans l'humeur des femmes qui saignent, et seuls les bébés vivent encore loin de cette diarrhée confite.
Le reste est inutile et absurde, et c'est ainsi qu'il doit être. Loin des marées d'algues à bubons. Loin des courses sans but et des avancées reculantes. Loin du magma de mots jetés crevés délivrés de leur sens perdus dans l'éther noyés dans l'égout. Flasque et insipide chair se multipliant à l'aide des microbes typographiques.

Comme un staphylocoque dans la gorge d'un adolescent amoureux, je prend racine et couvre d'un voile les amygdales de la pensée mourante. Crachez-moi, expectorez-moi comme on éjecte le cristalbluffmadone.


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

ah bin voil&#224;. Il est revenu mon fou &#224; moi que j'aime.







ps pour les autres : oui celui-l&#224; n'est pas vraiment le mien mais l'autre, celui que j'ai tant aim&#233;, si.


----------



## samuel rosenstock (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> ah bin voil&#224;.



Il est revenu et il va se vengeasser. Il va hurler les douleurs crisp&#233;es, et d&#233;faire &#224; la face du monde &#233;bahi les vilenies et les tra&#238;trises de son marionnettiste.
C'est le retour du fou!
Sonnez les trompettes &#224; berline, placardez les manuels &#224; pistons, vissez les enfilades beurr&#233;es, la cavalerie se rabroue et charge des talons. 
Et les chevaux baveront des crapauds, et leurs flans rougis par les aiguillons &#233;clabousseront de sang les visages pales des plaines arides et des plages &#224; d&#233;parquement. Les huitres vont perler de sueur, et les moules s'&#233;gaieront dans des &#233;rections glaireuses.

Et toi, l'enquilleur de photos en galeries de p&#233;tard, tu n'&#233;chaperas pas &#224; son couroucoucoupaloma.


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

...waowwwwwww!!!!!!

..j'h&#233;site.....

..entre une admiration baveuse.....
..et une grosse envie de voir rouge !!!!!

...un peu &#231;a sent le foutage de gueule, un peu &#231;a a failli &#234;tre int&#233;ressant.....

...mais finalement c'est du rien en barre.....

...un peu comme la barbe &#224; papa ....t'en as plein les yeux, c'est sucr&#233; mais au final &#231;a fait chier parce que &#231;a colle &#224; mort cette m****

...je te hais !


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

puisque t'es l&#224;, reste encore un peu, j'ai un truc pour toi. Un portrait de toi. Assez ancien maintenant. Mais comme tu te plains toujours que je ne te montre jamais rien.

je m'en vas le convertir pour ces lieux.


----------



## N°6 (23 Juin 2006)

Samuel a dit:
			
		

> Et je dis pourtant certaines choses et je suis par principe contre les manifestes, comme je suis aussi contre les principes.
> 
> J'écris pour montrer qu'on peut faire les actions opposées ensemble, dans une seule fraîche respiration; je suis contre l'action; pour la continuelle contradiction, pour l'affirmation aussi, je ne suis ni pour ni contre et je n'explique pas car je hais le bon sens.
> Expliquer c'est l'amusement des ventrerouge aux moulins des crânes vides. Je n'explique pas, je pose.
> ...



Il écrit de mieux en mieux Galouzeau, depuis qu'il déprime, non ?


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

ton portrait pour toi, samuel... (d&#233;sol&#233;, plantage du mac entre temps)






_bient&#244;t dans ta Bal physique..._


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2006)

et pendant ce temps à Vera Cruz...


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ton portrait pour toi, samuel... (désolé, plantage du mac entre temps)
> 
> _bientôt dans ta Bal physique..._





ah oui ...on le reconnaît bien là au fond dèrièrre à gauche ...le sourire surtout


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ah oui ...on le reconnaît bien là au fond dèrièrre à gauche ...le sourire surtout




ah non, là c'est un banni de MacGé...


----------



## mado (23 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ah oui ...on le reconnaît bien là au fond dèrièrre à gauche ...le sourire surtout


 


Et j'ai sa soeur qui me regarde tous les matins..
Je vous montre ça ce soir.


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai sa soeur qui me regarde tous les matins..
> Je vous montre ça ce soir.




ah oui, c'est vrai... 

je peux la montrer si tu veux ! 






_on a un gouvernement de droite, oui ou merde ?
tu vas me dire que derrière chaque entreprise il y a des hommes qui travaillent
mais enfin qu'ils sortent les doigts du cul
qu'ils soient plus rentables !!
arrêtez avec votre ****** de mentalité d'employé
vous pensez qu'à vous et pas à vos actionnaires
vous m'dégoûtez !_


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> (désolé, plantage du mac entre temps)



Et ça peut se comprendre


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Juin 2006)

Schizophr&#232;ne! Tu vas dans le mur.


----------



## mado (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah oui, c'est vrai...
> 
> je peux la montrer si tu veux !
> 
> ...



Sans l'arbre à breloques qui lui sert aujourd'hui de refuge ? A chacun ses  musées, mon cher maître


----------



## antipyrine (23 Juin 2006)

Qu'il est beau mon sammy, comme &#231;a. :love:


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Sans l'arbre &#224; breloques qui lui sert aujourd'hui de refuge ? A chacun ses  mus&#233;es, mon cher ma&#238;tre



ah non... donc c'est bien si tu la postes toi... 

... pis je la retrouve pas   (quand je marque "brune", Spotlight me trouve un tas de choses n'ayant que peu de choses &#224; voir avec ce portrait... ... allez comprendre !! )




			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Schizophr&#232;ne! Tu vas dans le mur.



d&#233;di&#233; &#224; micazara celle-l&#224; !!!   


_je me prends dans mes bras, je me parle tout bas, je vois la vie n&#233;vros&#233;, je vois la vie n&#233;vros&#233;
je me prends dans mes bras, je me parle tout bas, je vois la vie n&#233;vros&#233;, je vois la vie n&#233;vros&#233;

oh ouais c'est super ! je collectionne les'cheveux !
oh ouais c'est super ! je les ai presque tous !
il m'en manque plus que un
c'est un gris._


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est pas la mati&#232;re qu'il collectionne? C'est plus logique si il ne lui manque que la grise.


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la matière qu'il collectionne? C'est plus logique si il ne lui manque que la grise.



t'es sûr que tu ne postes pas en direct de Dury toi parfois ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Juin 2006)

Non, mais pas loin. Ecoute la chanson, &#224; 1min 13, tu verras. 

Je vois la vie n&#233;vrose, Je vois je vois la vie n&#233;vrose.
Comme un psychopate, je mange des p&#226;tes, comme un d&#233;s&#233;quilibr&#233;, je mange d&#233;s&#233;quilibr&#233;, mais j'ai plus d'amis parce que j'ai mang&#233; mon pot-au-feu.


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais pas loin.




_Like the man of the Picardie ? 

so you live on a boat ?

&#231;a y va bien s'nouvelle coup', &#231;a a rajeuni d'vinte ans ! j'y dis bravo, oh bah oua&#233;, j'y dis bravo_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Juin 2006)

Oh P*tain, Goldorak est mort. _(Et puis Vbull aussi.)_


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

...ce qu'il y a de bien ...c'est qu'on comprends tout ..... 

...oui bon je sais ...en même temps je suis pas le plus rapide pour comprendre (j'ai des stats.... )

....mais bon on pourrait pas populiser le débat que les couches (molles) adhèrent.....


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ce qu'il y a de bien ...c'est qu'on comprends tout .....
> 
> ...oui bon je sais ...en m&#234;me temps je suis pas le plus rapide pour comprendre (j'ai des stats.... )
> 
> ....mais bon on pourrait pas populiser le d&#233;bat que les couches (molles) adh&#232;rent.....




_Mets du Gras, &#233;tale's'en bien met's'en par l&#224; !! du bon gras !_


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _Mets du Gras, étale's'en bien met's'en par là !! du bon gras !_



...faut de la culture aussi ?:rose: 

...m*****:rose:


----------



## mado (23 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "Echaperas", y a deux p.



  

Marque de fabrique


----------



## samuel rosenstock (23 Juin 2006)

arghhh.
Je suis tel le rat dans le faitout vappeur, qui souffrotte en attendant la mort.

Je double les consonnes, et les trippple si je veux. Et les voyelles aaussi. Les deux pets inutiles, je les conchylicole, ils se satellisent d'eux m&#234;mes dans le n&#233;ant pentu de la compr&#233;hension.
Les bourgeois n'ont pas deux b&#233;es, et c'est tant pis pour eux. Le bled est un assassin de la litt&#233;rature.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2006)

'tain on bouffe bien dans l'sud !


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'tain on bouffe bien dans l'sud !




du rat haut de gamme monsieur : &#224; l'huile d'olive et &#224; l'ail violet ! 

edit : failli oublier les poivrons marin&#233;s !


----------



## Melounette (23 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ce qu'il y a de bien ...c'est qu'on comprends tout .....
> 
> ...oui bon je sais ...en même temps je suis pas le plus rapide pour comprendre (j'ai des stats.... )
> 
> ....mais bon on pourrait pas populiser le débat que les couches (molles) adhèrent.....


Cherche pas, va. Moi non plus je comprends rien. Si ce n'est qu'un petit rigolo(euh...non même pas drôle en fait) veut faire la révolution des fronts purs. Et que du coup ça chatouille les piliers du bar et ça fait rire les modos(ça fait chanter les abeilles....pardon:rose: ). Et donc une horde s'est crée pour dire que "Micazara sucks". Et que ils ont peut-être pas tort sur ce coup là.:mouais: Et derrière t'a Rezba qui orchestre tout ça. Bref, ça occupe les anciens, comme ça les nioubes peuvent faire leur vie, c'est tout ce que je vois. 
Bon sinon, Samuel Rosenstock de Micazara, c'est quoi cette révolution de n'importe quoi que tu nous fais là ? C'est mou !\o/ C'est quoi ce post ?


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Cherche pas, va. Moi non plus je comprends rien....



....oui mais toi c'est pas pareil ......
...t'es une fille !!!!!!  

:love:


----------



## Melounette (23 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....oui mais toi c'est pas pareil ......
> ...t'es une fille !!!!!!
> 
> :love:


Sous-entendrais-tu que tout cela n'est qu'une histoire de boules et de centimètres ?
Je m'en doutais un petit peu tu me diras.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Et que du coup ça chatouille les piliers du bar et ça fait rire les modos(ça fait chanter les abeilles....pardon:rose: ).



Tu sais, chacun se chatouille très bien tout seul


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Et donc une horde s'est crée pour dire que "Micazara sucks". Et que ils ont peut-être pas tort sur ce coup là.:mouais:


Ah pardon, accorte demoiselle, mais je me dois de m'inscrire en faux contre cela.
Historiquement, la Horde date d'avant la fermeture du bar - sa création n'a donc aucun lien de cause à effet avec la "charmante et délicieuse" offensive des zazapouetpouet !

Cela dit pour rétablir une vérité dont tout le monde se cogne.

Sinon, ils aiment les chiens les micacaca ?


----------



## antipyrine (23 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon sinon, Samuel Rosenstock de Micazara, c'est quoi cette r&#233;volution de n'importe quoi que tu nous fais l&#224; ? C'est mou !\o/ C'est quoi ce post ?




Ma ch&#233;rie, ma ch&#233;rie, ma m&#233;lounette d&#233;licieuse et sucr&#233;e, il n'y a pas de r&#233;volution &#224; regarder, ne sois pas d&#233;&#231;ue. La r&#233;volution ce n'est pas un show t&#233;l&#233;vis&#233;. 
As-tu subverti ton propre corps, plong&#233; tes mains dans ton encrier si chaud, et trac&#233; des messages d'amour &#224;  l'encre cyprinid&#233;e de ta m&#233;lodie profonde ? Allez, c'est le moment. Lib&#232;re les miasmes qui te voilent les yeux, file comme l'abeille bleue dans l'immensit&#233; paquer&#234;ti&#232;re, envole-toi au firmament des colonnes effervescentes !
:love:


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

...c'est marrant on dirait du Samuel .....ou du Micazarail....


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2006)

antipyrine a dit:
			
		

> Ma chérie, ma chérie, ma mélounette délicieuse et sucrée, il n'y a pas de révolution à regarder, ne sois pas déçue. La révolution ce n'est pas un show télévisé.
> As-tu subverti ton propre corps, plongé tes mains dans ton encrier si chaud, et tracé des messages d'amour à  l'encre cyprinidée de ta mélodie profonde ? Allez, c'est le moment. Libère les miasmes qui te voilent les yeux, file comme l'abeille bleue dans l'immensité paquerêtière, envole-toi au firmament des colonnes effervescentes !
> :love:



On dirait une invitation à l'onanisme


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2006)

antipyrine a dit:
			
		

> plongé tes mains dans ton encrier si chaud, et tracé des messages d'amour à  l'encre cyprinidée de ta mélodie profonde ?
> :love:



C'te classe pour faire naître le frisson... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## antipyrine (23 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est marrant on dirait du Samuel .....ou du Micazarail....



Tu es jaloux parce que ta femme ne fusionne pas ses mots dans ta bouche. :love:


----------



## antipyrine (23 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On dirait une invitation à l'onanisme



C'est en une ! La masturbation rend les hommes sourds, tandis que l'onanisme ouvre les sens des femmes. :love:


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

....la cyprine ? ...c'est pas une question qui avait taraudé le jeune Number One un temps ?

...l'est toujours puceau ?   

 

histoire de faire déraper un peu tout ça


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

antipyrine a dit:
			
		

> C'est en une ! La masturbation rend les hommes sourds, tandis que l'onanisme ouvre les sens des femmes. :love:


D'accord. Donc on a deux nouveaux champions du lieu commun...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

antipyrine a dit:
			
		

> plong&#233; tes mains dans ton encrier si chaud, et trac&#233; des messages d'amour &#224;  l'encre cyprinid&#233;e de ta m&#233;lodie profonde ?



:mouais: &#224; l'encre cyprinid&#233;e ? :hein: C'est pour r&#233;diger des messages halieutiques ? Tu devrais raison gardon garder, et noter sur tes t'ablettes qu'en utilisant une telle encre, nous poissons nos messages


----------



## antipyrine (23 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: à l'encre cyprinidée :hein: C'est pour rédiger des messages halieutiques ? Tu devrais raison gardon garder, et noter sur tes t'ablettes qu'en utilisant une telle encre, nous poissons nos messages



La cyprine n'est pas poisseuse, cher producteur de spermatozoïde. Vu tes états de service, il serait temps que tu t'en rende compte ! :love:


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

antipyrine a dit:
			
		

> Tu es jaloux parce que ta femme ne fusionne pas ses mots dans ta bouche. :love:



...je lui en toucherai 2 mots

..elle est gentille ma femme....


----------



## Melounette (23 Juin 2006)

antipyrine a dit:
			
		

> Ma chérie, ma chérie, ma mélounette délicieuse et sucrée, il n'y a pas de révolution à regarder, ne sois pas déçue. La révolution ce n'est pas un show télévisé.
> As-tu subverti ton propre corps, plongé tes mains dans ton encrier si chaud, et tracé des messages d'amour à l'encre cyprinidée de ta mélodie profonde ? Allez, c'est le moment. Libère les miasmes qui te voilent les yeux, file comme l'abeille bleue dans l'immensité paquerêtière, envole-toi au firmament des colonnes effervescentes !
> :love:


:mouais: Dis donc toi, je suis pas ta chérie. Voir même je ne t'appartiens pas. Alors on va me quitter ce p'tit ton de metteur en scène à tendance perverse.  Quand au reste, tu viens me donner un coup de main ? Je te sens d'humeur partageuse. 

PonkHead>Oups désolée.:rose: Je ferais pu. J'avais pas compris. Conne de moi. Vive la horde !\o/


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

antipyrine a dit:
			
		

> La cyprine n'est pas poisseuse, cher producteur de spermatozo&#239;de. Vu tes &#233;tats de service, il serait temps que tu t'en rende compte ! :love:



Mais les cyprinid&#233;s sont ... poissonneux

Photo de cyprinid&#233; (il y en &#224; plus de deux mille esp&#232;ces, dont pas mal de poissons de nos rivi&#232;res, gardons, rotengles, etc ...) :






D&#233;finition : Halieutique, en rapport avec la p&#234;che.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Vive la horde !\o/



*OUI MAIS EN 7, GRAS ITALIQUE ET ROUGE!!!!*


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Photo de cyprinid&#233; (il y en &#224; plus de deux mille esp&#232;ces, dont pas mal de poissons de nos rivi&#232;res, gardons, rotengles, etc ...) :
> 
> D&#233;finition : Halieutique, en rapport avec la p&#234;che.




.....je me disais aussi   

..donc l'encre cyprinid&#233;e c'est du jus de morue en somme


----------



## samuel rosenstock (23 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> D'accord. Donc on a deux nouveaux champions du lieu commun...



Si le lieu est commun, c'est déja délicieux, puisqu'il est à tous. Sauf à toi, qui te retire ?
Des gorges s'exfiltre le son de Dieu et de sa marmaille bruissante.  Les souffles du feu jaillissent et souffrent de l'air vicié évacué en symphonie turgescente.


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

samuel rosenstock a dit:
			
		

> Si le lieu est commun, c'est d&#233;licieux, .........



j'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu &#231;a quelque part .....


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....je me disais aussi
> 
> ..donc l'encre cyprinidée c'est du jus de morue en somme



Il n'y a pas de morue dans la Somme, et de toutes façons, les morues sont des gadiformes, pas des cyprinidés


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de morue dans la Somme, et de toutes façons, les morues sont des gadiformes, pas des cyprinidés



Ne te fatigue pas, Pascal... De la confiture aux cochons, je te dis !


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de morue dans la Somme, et de toutes fa&#231;ons, les morues sont des gadiformes, pas des cyprinid&#233;s



..autant pour moi :rose: (chez findus ils sont jamais aussi pr&#233;cis)



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne te fatigue pas, Pascal... De la confiture aux cochons, je te dis !



..;ahhh parce qu'en plus on en fait ausssi de la confiote ???????


.....


----------



## antipyrine (23 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais les cyprinidés sont ... poissonneux




Prends un petit poisson glisse le entre mes jambes il n'y a pas de raison pour se tirer la langue ne me regarde pas comme ça tout de travers qui fait le premier pas pour s'aimer à l'envers


Moi j'aime les ciels bleu cyprine ! :love:


----------



## mado (23 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..autant pour moi :rose: (chez findus ils sont jamais aussi précis)



Au temps !!!  

Chaton ne lis pas, tu vas avoir mal.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Au temps !!!



Pas du tout


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de morue dans la Somme



Tu connais tout le monde dans le département ?  
Je suis sûr que Patoche en trouverait !


----------



## lumai (23 Juin 2006)

[quote='[MGZ] 
_on a un gouvernement de droite, oui ou merde ?
tu vas me dire que derrière chaque entreprise il y a des hommes qui travaillent
mais enfin qu'ils sortent les doigts du cul
qu'ils soient plus rentables !!
arrêtez avec votre ****** de mentalité d'employé
vous pensez qu'à vous et pas à vos actionnaires
vous m'dégoûtez !_[/quote]

C'est une crise à la japonaise et ça, ça, j'peux pas l'saquer !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûr que Patoche en trouverait !


Je les attire... Voir "Présentez-vous" ...


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est une crise à la japonaise et ça, ça, j'peux pas l'saquer !



...de quoi rendre les chevaux hilarent !!!!!!

attention, celle là elle est VRAIMENT très con : Hara kiri


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..;ahhh parce qu'en plus on en fait ausssi de la confiote ???????
> 
> 
> .....



Confiture de morue sur lit de maquereau brais&#233; au M&#233;doc


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Au temps !!!



Traduction abrégée de l'exclamation célèbre e de Cicéron devant un étal particulièrement bien achalandé au marché de Rome

_O tempora ! O morues ! 
_


----------



## rezba (23 Juin 2006)

Ah ouais.
L&#224;, c'est bien parti en live, on dirait.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais.
> Là, c'est bien parti en live, on dirait.



C'est est fini de la pureté des fronts sus-nommés...


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je les attire... Voir "Présentez-vous" ...



Dis-nous tout sur tes appas !


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est est fini de la pureté des fronts sus-nommés...




...pourvu que ça dure !!!!!!!


----------



## N°6 (23 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dis-nous tout sur tes appas !



Là, je trouve que tu pousses le bouchon un peu loin !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais tout le monde dans le d&#233;partement ?
> Je suis s&#251;r que Patoche en trouverait !



La Somme, outre un d&#233;partement, est aussi un fleuve c&#244;tier, dans lequel les seules morues qu'on puisse trouver doivent avoir une bassine de ciment aux pieds 



N&#176 a dit:


> L&#224;, je trouve que tu pousses le bouchon un peu loin !



Comme Maurice (qui lui, EST un cyprinid&#233 !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Bon.. je sens que je vais devoir la refaire, mon explication de texte.

Alors... 

*De la diff&#233;renciation de au temps et autant dans la locution "au temps/autant pour moi"*

Les deux orthographes de cette locution existent mais a priori ne s'appliquent pas dans les m&#234;mes situations.
*Au temps pour moi* est issue d'une expression militaire. Dans la discipline_ d'ordre serr&#233;_ qui consiste entre autres &#224; faire accomplir aux militaires toute une panoplie de mouvements la plupart du temps destin&#233;e aux d&#233;fil&#233;s, on observe une rythmique, la plupart du temps accord&#233;e &#224; de la musique. Des marches pour &#234;tre pr&#233;cis.
Dans tous les mouvements il y a un "meneur". Soit le plus grad&#233;, soit le plus grand de la troupe, les militaires dans cette discipline &#233;tant align&#233;s par tailles d&#233;croissantes. Le plus grand est appel&#233; "homme de base" et c'est sur lui que se base le reste du groupement pour tous les mouvements. Quand cet &#233;talon se trompe, ce qui arrive souvent notamment lors des r&#233;p&#233;titions, l'usage militaire veut qu'on reprenne sous son ordre. Le code des arm&#233;es a fix&#233; cet ordre sous la locution "au temps pour moi", qui signifie en extension : "on reprend au premier temps (du mouvement) sur mon impulsion". Au fil du temps, cette expression est assimil&#233;e &#224; une excuse. Sous-entendu : excusez moi, on reprend. Dans le langage commun parl&#233;, aujourd'hui, il est tr&#232;s courant quand on se trompe de reprendre ces termes et l'emploi de "au temps pour moi" d&#233;passe le simple cadre militaire.
*Autant pour moi*, quant &#224; elle, remplace plut&#244;t l'intention de dire "pour moi aussi". Un exemple simple : dans un bar, le gar&#231;on vient prendre votre commande et celle d'un ami. "Qu'est-ce que vous prenez ?" Ce &#224; quoi votre ami r&#233;pond : "Une bi&#232;re s'il vous pla&#238;t" et l&#224;, il conviendrait que vous disiez "autant pour moi" quand on vous pose la m&#234;me question ou qu'on se retourne vers vous.

Voil&#224; de quoi moudre votre grain si vous cherchez &#224; &#234;tre pr&#233;cis.

Maintenant, le m&#233;semploi de ces deux expressions ainsi que l'&#233;volution de la langue fran&#231;aise (&#224; mon corps d&#233;fendant...) tend &#224; faire accepter ce f&#226;cheux amalgame dont je continuerai de d&#233;crire l'emploi dans ces lignes. Ne vous en d&#233;plaise 

Voil&#224;.

Et ce coup-ci, je bookmarque parce que bon... c'est long &#224; produire tout &#231;a.

En substance, donc, merci Mado  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Conne de moi. Vive la horde !\o/




*On a pas connu le TRÈS SAINT ©ERCLE*
Alors on veut intégrer la Horde ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On a pas connu le TRÈS SAINT ©ERCLE*
> Alors on veut intégrer la Horde ?



Une Messaline, mon Dupond... Une Messaline...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On a pas connu le TRÈS SAINT ©ERCLE*
> Alors on veut intégrer la Horde ?


Je suis curieux de voir ça


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon.. je sens que je vais devoir la refaire, mon explication de texte.
> 
> Alors...
> 
> ...


N'importe quoi. 
Tout le monde sait que cette expression est, &#224; l'origine, une expression de p&#233;cheur &#224; la mouche. Lorsque que deux p&#234;cheurs se m&#233;langaient maladroitement leur ligne respective, il &#233;tait coutume que celui en amont s'en excuse en pronon&#231;ant la phrase "Au Taon pour moi".


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Ouais. &#199;a c'est ce qu'on raconte aux gosses un peu trop sensibles. Encore un des m&#233;faits de l'&#233;ducation nationale. C'est pas parce que ces petits font des cartes de France dans leurs lits jusqu'&#224; l'&#226;ge de 28 ans qu'on ne peut pas leur dire que les pays sont parfois en guerre, que l'arm&#233;e &#231;a existe, que des gens meurent &#224; cause de b&#234;tises politiques parfois etc. etc.
Pire encore, ce qui est navrant, c'est de voir qu'aucun programme institutionnel n'ait pr&#233;vu pour des gens comme toi de r&#233;tablir la v&#233;rit&#233;...

Pauvre France. A quand de vraies r&#233;formes, BORDEL !?!?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon.. je sens que je vais devoir la refaire, mon explication de texte.
> 
> 
> *Autant pour moi*, quant &#224; elle, remplace plut&#244;t l'intention de dire "pour moi aussi". Un exemple simple : dans un bar, le gar&#231;on vient prendre votre commande et celle d'un ami. "Qu'est-ce que vous prenez ?" Ce &#224; quoi votre ami r&#233;pond : "Une bi&#232;re s'il vous pla&#238;t" et l&#224;, il conviendrait que vous disiez "autant pour moi" quand on vous pose la m&#234;me question ou qu'on se retourne vers vous.


Je croyais que c'&#233;tait l'expression de surprise de la fille du fameux barman sus nomm&#233;, &#224; la d&#233;couverte de Rocco, l'un de ses amants qui fit carri&#232;re plus tard...
et dans ce cas, elle prend un caract&#232;re interrogatif (voir admiratif)
"autant pour moi?"

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

L&#224;, par contre, c'est bien utilis&#233; !  Comme quoi, on oublie parfois l'essentiel


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Là, par contre, c'est bien utilisé !  Comme quoi, on oublie parfois l'essentiel



 et les sens, ciel!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Au temps pour moi, mais fermer le sujet sur la coupe du monde et laisser ouvert celui-ci... Pourrais-tu m'y donner l'exemple de la qualité requise par le "Bar nouveau" ?

P.S. : Je t'assure que je ne demande pas ça pour foutre la merde, tu dois me connaître assez pour savoir que si c'était le cas, je le dirais. Je pose une simple question, voilà tout.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. Ça c'est ce qu'on raconte aux gosses un peu trop sensibles. Encore un des méfaits de l'éducation nationale. C'est pas parce que ces petits font des cartes de France dans leurs lits jusqu'à l'âge de 28 ans qu'on ne peut pas leur dire que les pays sont parfois en guerre, que l'armée ça existe, que des gens meurent à cause de bêtises politiques parfois etc. etc.
> Pire encore, ce qui est navrant, c'est de voir qu'aucun programme institutionnel n'ait prévu pour des gens comme toi de rétablir la vérité...
> 
> Pauvre France. A quand de vraies réformes, BORDEL !?!?



*VERMINE SUBVERSIVE!!!*   

:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au temps pour moi, mais fermer le sujet sur la coupe du monde et laisser ouvert celui-ci... Pourrais-tu m'y donner l'exemple de la qualité requise par le "Bar nouveau" ?
> 
> P.S. : Je t'assure que je ne demande pas ça pour foutre la merde, tu dois me connaître assez pour savoir que si c'était le cas, je le dirais. Je pose une simple question, voilà tout.


Backcat, je peux, je peux? 

Alors...
Cher DocEvil...

Si "front pur" reste ouvert c'est sans doute parce que :
1. Ca fait rigoler les bonshommes en vert de nous voir chercher qui est micazara alors que eux, ils savent.
2. Comme tous les cr&#233;tins se sont rassembl&#233;s ici pour d&#233;biter leurs conneries, on les voit moins ailleurs, et c'est plus facile de les surveiller. 

J'ai bon?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Je lui ai r&#233;pondu autre chose, mais tes explications sont int&#233;ressantes


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Backcat, je peux, je peux?
> 
> Alors...
> Cher DocEvil...
> ...


Normalement, tu dois attendre la r&#233;ponse a "je peux?" avant de continuer...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi.
> Tout le monde sait que cette expression est, à l'origine, une expression de pécheur à la mouche. Lorsque que deux pêcheurs se mélangaient maladroitement leur ligne respective, il était coutume que celui en amont s'en excuse en prononçant la phrase "Au Taon pour moi".



[mode Pascal77 on] Loin de moi l'idée de chercher le frétin dans le silure mais "au thon pour moi" fut de meilleur goût !  [mode Pascal77 on]


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> [mode Pascal77 on] Loin de moi l'idée de chercher le frétin dans le silure mais "au thon pour moi" fut de meilleur goût !  [mode Pascal77 *on*]



Ma chère tibo, ça ne va pas tout ça, il va falloir que tu me retravaille ta technique du "copier/coller", hein


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ma chère tibo, ça ne va pas tout ça, il va falloir que tu me retravaille ta technique du "copier/coller", hein



Non c'est juste pour dire que ça s'arrête jamais avec toi ..


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon.. je sens que je vais devoir la refaire, mon explication de texte.



....sans rire ! c'est dingue....
...tu te rends compte qu'au d&#233;tour d'un floril&#232;ge de c****** l&#233;g&#232;res on apprend un truc qu'avec &#231;a chez foucault tu repars avec des millions en poche.....

...on devrait rendre MacG obligatoire &#224; l'&#233;cole...
ya de tout....
-grammaire et orthografe (Mackie s'est propos&#233; comme prof)...
-scienses de la nature (on y apprend que la morue, sous ses airs de pas  y toucher) ne fait pas partie des cyprinid&#233;es...
...ce qui, en poussant juste une porte battante, nous permet d'acceder au cour d'&#233;ducation 
sexuelle.... physique o&#249; l'on d&#233;couvre le pouvoir poisseux de la ciprine (?) (toujours pas de nouvelles de Number One)....
...sans compter toutes les merveeilleuses contributions culturelles et artistiques.....

aahhhh !!!!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> 2. Comme tous *les crétins se sont rassemblés ici* pour débiter leurs conneries, on les voit moins ailleurs, et c'est plus facile de les surveiller.
> 
> J'ai bon?



...OUI !.....reste avec nous !  
:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tous les crétins se sont rassemblés ici pour débiter leurs conneries



On m'appelle?:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2006)

Juste pour le chat vert


----------



## mado (23 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour le chat vert



Désolée j'ai lu 

Et donc c'est pour dire _au temps pour moi_ ?


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

...d'un autre côté je vis avec mon temps...

..._autant pour moi_


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2006)

[mode JCVD ON]

... nevermind

[mode JCVD OFF]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour le chat vert


En gros, c'est ce que j'ai dit, mais en moins bien formul&#233;   

(En attendant, j'ai fait &#231;a sans Google, donc, vous m'excuserez d'avoir omis la partie pour les crosses....  )


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En gros, c'est ce que j'ai dit, mais en moins bien formulé



..laisse tomber ! c'est des vieux à l'caadémie françoise !
...on pourrait leur filer un abonnemeent gratos à MacG histoire qu'ils se remettent un peu à niveau.....
..et puiscomme vous (les modos) vous êetes déjà tout vert, ça faciliterait les échanges...

...en fait voilà ...les modos c'est les académiciens de MacG  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..laisse tomber ! c'est des vieux à l'caadémie françoise !
> ...on pourrait leur filer un abonnemeent gratos à MacG histoire qu'ils se remettent un peu à niveau.....
> ..et puiscomme vous (les modos) vous êetes déjà tout vert, ça faciliterait les échanges...
> 
> ...en fait voilà ...les modos c'est les académiciens de MacG  :love:


Bienvenus à la *ModoAcademy *!!!

Cette semaine, dans la *ModAc'*, BackCat semble avoir quelques difficultés à contenir le bouillonement stérile des agités de MacGé, voire même, parfois, se laisse-t-il aller à néantiser en leur compagnie (on murmurerait même qu'il aurait fait des trucs avec un monstre orange dans la salle CSA.....)

Les professeurs sont inquiets.

Survivra-t-il au prochain _prime _?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et donc c'est pour dire _au temps pour moi_ ?



Visiblement m&#234;me si s&#233;mantiquement et &#233;thymologiquement "autant" n'est pas justifi&#233;, la graphie actuelle est "autant" . Autre exemple : phantasme/fantasme. Tu vas me dire, dans ce cas l&#224;, il n'est pas question de s&#233;mantique, juste d'&#233;thymologie et encore c'est &#224; voir 

Personne n'a le num&#233;ro perso de d'Ormesson ou, &#224; d&#233;faut, de Mimicracra ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

> L&#8217;origine de cette expression n&#8217;&#233;tant plus comprise, la graphie Autant pour moi est courante aujourd&#8217;hui, mais rien ne la justifie.





> Maintenant, le m&#233;semploi de ces deux expressions ainsi que l'&#233;volution de la langue fran&#231;aise (&#224; mon corps d&#233;fendant...) tend &#224; faire accepter ce f&#226;cheux amalgame dont je continuerai de d&#233;crire l'emploi dans ces lignes. Ne vous en d&#233;plaise



Mouiiiii...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Et moi, j'ai l'iChat de mimicracra...


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, j'ai l'iChat de mimicracra...




..fépété !!!!!


----------



## antipyrine (23 Juin 2006)

pervers p&#233;p&#232;re, celui-l&#224;... :love:


----------



## mado (23 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ..Autre exemple : phantasme/fantasme. Tu vas me dire...



Rien je ne dirai rien 

Sauf sous la torture, bien sûr :love:


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

antipyrine a dit:
			
		

> pervers pépère, celui-là... :love:



..pépère, pépère ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Rien je ne dirai rien
> 
> Sauf sous la torture, bien s&#251;r :love:


(Hop... Copi&#233;/coll&#233;/bookmarqu&#233;/imprim&#233;... &#231;a servira, c'est plus que s&#251;r !!!!   )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..laisse tomber ! c'est des vieux &#224; l'caad&#233;mie fran&#231;oise !
> ...on pourrait leur filer un abonnemeent gratos &#224; MacG histoire qu'ils se remettent un peu &#224; niveau.....
> ..et puiscomme vous (les modos) vous &#234;etes d&#233;j&#224; tout vert, &#231;a faciliterait les &#233;changes...
> 
> ...en fait voil&#224; ...les modos c'est les acad&#233;miciens de MacG  :love:



...parfois, l'Acad&#233;mie des 9 ...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2006)

Qui est Micheline Dax ?


----------



## rezba (23 Juin 2006)

Une vieille locomotive qui sillone le B&#233;arn.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

OOOOuuuuh punaise !!!! Il est pass&#233; &#224; la cantoche aussi ce midi...


----------



## rezba (23 Juin 2006)

Non, c'&#233;tait juste pour emb&#234;ter mon doqu&#233;ville.


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Qui est Micheline Dax ?




C'était la femme de Jacques Bodoin (ou baudoin, je ne sais plus) 
Un qui commettait des conneries humoristiques avant même que les chauves d'ici aient eu leurs premiers cheveux 

Gamin, je m'écoutais en boucle les aventures du cancre Philibert : "la table de multiplication" et une inénarrable rédaction sur un départ en pique-nique ; ou bien  une curieuse chronique gastronomique sur "la panse de brebis farcie". Mais, à part Aricosec ou Lemmy, qui a connu ça ? 



			
				le chat vert a dit:
			
		

> Bon.. je sens que je vais devoir la refaire, mon explication de texte.
> 
> Alors...
> 
> ...



En fait, c'est une expression toulousaine mal interprétée par les gensses du nord. Il s'agissait évidemment, à l'origine de 

*Autan pour moi*

Le vent d'autan, c'est bien connu, rend fou, et à vue de nez, il sévit au bar 
(Accessoirement, c'est du marin, et la morue n'est donc pas si loin. D'ailleurs la morue n'est jamais très loin du bar ou du loup si vous préférez, donc de l'Amok, mais je m'égare )


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le vent d'autan, c'est bien connu, rend fou, et &#224; vue de nez, il s&#233;vit au bar
> (Accessoirement, c'est du marin, et la morue n'est donc pas si loin. D'ailleurs la morue n'est jamais tr&#232;s loin du bar ou du loup si vous pr&#233;f&#233;rez, donc de l'Amok, mais je m'&#233;gare )



....Amok asticote la morue ? 
....quel requin celui-l&#224; alors !
 

...mes respect apeur&#233;s ch&#232;re divinit&#233;


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs la morue n'est jamais très loin du bar ou du loup si vous préférez, donc de l'Amok, mais je m'égare )



Et allez, toutes les occases sont bonnes !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

La v&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;che !!! Dire que j'ai failli la faire celle du loup. En plus, c'est pas commun. Rendez-vous compte ! On parle quand m&#234;me du loup Pascal ! De quoi tranquilliser la prog&#233;niture de pas mal de brebis pour quelques prochaines communions solennelles...


(c'&#233;tait Baudoin... y'avait des disques chez ma mamie. &#199;a c&#244;toyait du Henri Guibet qui notamment, pr&#233;f&#233;rait parler du nez que de son prochain ! )


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et allez, toutes les occases sont bonnes !



Ah, moi, j'ai pas fait d'allusion à l'état de la bête. La cote argus, je ne suis plus au courant, je ne suis plus coté.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> La vââââââche !!! Dire que j'ai failli la faire celle du loup. En plus, c'est pas commun. Rendez-vous compte ! On parle quand même du loup Pascal !


et bientôt au Lou Pascalou?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

C'est ça la révolution ?
L'almanach verts-mots ?


----------



## rezba (23 Juin 2006)

Non, c'est juste les modos qui disent des conneries au lieu de lire les posts &#224; publier au comptoir...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

ils sont lus  Malheureusement parfois


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ils sont lus  Malheureusement parfois


Vous en avez de la chance de lire tout ces posts qui ne verront jamais le jour.


----------



## rezba (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ils sont lus  Malheureusement parfois


Mais pas publi&#233;s. En tout cas, pas le seul et unique que j'y ai pos&#233;, il y a quelques heures. Et &#231;a m'emmerde, parce que j'ai fait des f&#244;tes, et que j'aimerais bien les corriger.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Ouais... bon... &#231;a va. J'y vais... :mouais:

Pfff...


----------



## rezba (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... bon... ça va. J'y vais... :mouais:
> 
> Pfff...



Oh, ça va, il est pas long, hein...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Je l'avais lu d&#233;j&#224;. Mais j'le comprendrai demain, c'est pas grave.


----------



## rezba (23 Juin 2006)

Du coup, on peut pas corrgier les fautes. C'est une faille... 

Merci mon chaton. 

Si tu veux des explications plus amples, passe en a&#239;e-chatte.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Du coup, on peut pas corrgier les fautes. C'est une faille...
> 
> Merci mon chaton.
> 
> Si tu veux des explications plus amples, passe en a&#239;e-chatte.


C'est une nouvelle version du chat-b***?


----------



## rezba (23 Juin 2006)

On a dit pas d'almanach vermot.  
(enfin, pas "on", la Horde avec un hache inspir&#233


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

la *HHHH*orde !
....aspirée...mais pas inspirée !!! 

:mouais: 

 

c'était justeeeeee pour ......


----------



## da capo (23 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> la *HHHH*orde !
> ....aspirée...mais pas inspirée !!!


Ah, ça pour l'inspiration :mouais: on repassera en effet.

Je retourne sur lequipe.fr :sleep:


----------



## rezba (23 Juin 2006)

Merci lila. Je pensais qu'un autre la ferait, mais venant de toi, c'est plus drole.


----------



## antipyrine (23 Juin 2006)

D&#232;s qu'on vous laisse 5 mn, vous recommencez &#224; &#234;tre gras, hein. Enfin, vous &#234;tes charmants, c'est d&#233;ja &#231;a. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

he bé! je pars ce matin et vous écrivez toutes ces pages  Man diou!

En plus, j'ai raté mirza :rose:

Changez rien :love::love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2006)

Tiens?
Ca bave sur la Horde dans le coin?

Raillez raillez, vous n'&#234;tes que des jaloux parce qu'elle vous inspire tous!


----------



## rezba (23 Juin 2006)

Dans le coin, non. Mais dans pr&#233;sentez-vous, il m'a sembl&#233; voir un joli cr&#233;page de chignon.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dans le coin, non. Mais dans présentez-vous, il m'a semblé voir un joli crépage de chignon.



*VIL DÉLATEUR!!!*    

 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> En plus, j'ai raté mirza :rose:



Z'avez pas vu Mirza?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Gamin, je m'écoutais en boucle les aventures du cancre Philibert : "la table de multiplication" et une inénarrable rédaction sur un départ en pique-nique ; ou bien  une curieuse chronique gastronomique sur "la panse de brebis farcie". Mais, à part Aricosec ou Lemmy, qui a connu ça ?



Moi, j'ai même encore le disque, d'ailleurs je l'écoute à chaque fois que je dois m'acheter un nouveau futal !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2006)

> Gamin, je m'écoutais en boucle les aventures du cancre Philibert : "la table de multiplication" et une inénarrable rédaction sur un départ en pique-nique ; ou bien une curieuse chronique gastronomique sur "la panse de brebis farcie". Mais, à part Aricosec ou Lemmy, qui a connu ça ?



Votre serviteur  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dans le coin, non. Mais dans présentez-vous, il m'a semblé voir un joli crépage de chignon.


La disque-Horde serait plus sur un air de _Kill'em all_ que l'échange policé auquel tu fais référence.

Et puis tu imagines la gueule de la cagoule si PATOCHMAN portait le chignon ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> La disque-Horde serait plus sur un air de _Kill'em all_ que l'échange policé auquel tu fais référence.
> 
> Et puis tu imagines la gueule de la cagoule si PATOCHMAN portait le chignon ?



Patochman! un chignon. Dis moi pas que c'est pas vrai!:afraid::afraid:

Ainsi, lui aussi serait un conspirateur? :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi, lui aussi serait un conspirateur? :mouais:



Conspirateur, terrorisss, cuistre, tout ce que tu veux.
Avec Patoch c'est facile : tu peux chercher tous les mots pourraves que tu connais, ben...
Ils s'appliquent à Patoch... 

Un fou mental ce mec....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je lui ai répondu autre chose, mais tes explications sont intéressantes


Les explications données me satisfont pleinement. Puisqu'elles ont été données par voie privée, je m'abstiendrai de les divulguer ou de les commenter.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Conspirateur, terrorisss, cuistre, tout ce que tu veux.
> Avec Patoch c'est facile : tu peux chercher tous les mots pourraves que tu connais, ben...
> Ils s'appliquent à Patoch...
> 
> Un fou mental ce mec....



*MERCI MON BOBBYNOUCHET. TOI TU ME COMPRENDS...* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'était juste pour embêter mon doquéville.


Ce possessif que je veux croire affectueux t'épargne bien des désagréments.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *MERCI MON BOBBYNOUCHET. TOI TU ME COMPRENDS...* :love: :love: :love:



*
c'est fini oui?ce schbintz!*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce possessif que je veux croire affectueux t'épargne bien des désagréments.



oui, c'est ça, en attendant passes devant. T'as oublié ta tenue de gladiateur? t'avais piscine?


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2006)

Je reviens &#224; l'instant...

On m'a rapport&#233; (c'est bourr&#233; de sales rapporteurs dans le coin) qu'un mec a trait&#233; un autre mec de, je cite : "schbintz"...

La charte les mecs, la charte.

Aimez vous les uns les autres bordel de merde!


----------



## tirhum (23 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens à l'instant...
> 
> On m'a rapporté (c'est bourré de sales rapporteurs dans le coin) qu'un mec a traité un autre mec de, je cite : "schbintz"...
> 
> ...


c'est surtout que l'écriture en 7 rouge a déjà été breveté, mais je ne sais plus par qui ?!.... :mouais: 


 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout que l'écriture en 7 rouge a déjà été breveté, mais je ne sais plus par qui ?!.... :mouais:
> 
> 
> :love:



par l'inspirateur de mon post? tu crois?:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Alors les fronts purs, c'est quoi la température aujourd'hui ?

Samuel a avalé un dico et a eut une indigestion de mots (Pour le coup je préfère Devos).
Antypirine ne se sent plus pisser. 

Il serait temps d'aller voir le proctologue.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Il serait temps d'aller voir le proctologue.



*PENCHE TOI ET TOUSSE!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Si tu veux mais ne me parle pas sur ce ton


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux mais ne me parle pas sur ce ton


Ah non...
Il a pas parl&#233; il a ordonn&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Il serait temps d'aller voir le proctologue.


Qui m'appelle ?  :love:


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> La vââââââche !!! Dire que j'ai failli la faire celle du loup.)



Mais tu peux faire ce que tu veux ! Tout ce que tu veux ! Simplement, dans ce cas là, je balance sur les forums publics quelques copies d'écran...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

On lui dira... Et puis j'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; anus que trous du cul. C'est la m&#234;me chose mais en correct.


----------



## Bilbo (23 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu peux faire ce que tu veux ! Tout ce que tu veux ! Simplement, dans ce cas l&#224;, je balance sur les forums publics quelques copies d'&#233;cran...


Si je d&#233;nonce celles qu'il a d&#233;j&#224; fait par MP, &#231;a marche aussi ? 

&#192;+


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de morue dans la Somme




&#231;a se voit que tu n'es pas picard  :

*PARCE QUE DES MORUES DANS LA SOMME, YEN A BEAUCOUP !! 

BEAUCOUP !!

BEAUCOUP TROP M&#202;ME !!!        *


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2006)

ah tiens...
Alem a pris un vent...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne suivez pas le match ?
> :mouais:
> 
> _Vous faites quoi ?_
> ...




*AH OUI TOI AUSSI*
tu as l'impression que la révolution ne surmonte pas le piètre obstacle d'un match de footeballe ?


----------



## Bilbo (23 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *AH OUI TOI AUSSI*
> tu as l'impression que la révolution ne surmonte pas le piètre obstacle d'un match de footeballe ?


Piètre, piètre, comme tu y vas ! Même Sonny est coincé devant la télé, c'est dire.  

À+


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens...
> Alem a pris un vent...




ouais... pis c'est froid le vent du Nord... en même temps, j'y ai vécu 26 ans dans la Somme, j'ai eu le temps de goûter...


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *AH OUI TOI AUSSI*
> tu as l'impression que la révolution ne surmonte pas le piètre obstacle d'un match de footeballe ?


On a le droit de faire une pause aussi, non?

Bon, OK, &#231;a tombe en m&#234;me temps qu'un match de foute, et alors?
Pas d'bol c'est tout...


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> On a le droit de faire une pause aussi, non?
> 
> Bon, OK, ça tombe en même temps qu'un match de foute, et alors?
> Pas d'bol c'est tout...



et là, c'est la mi-temps peut-être ?

à priori, vu l'ambiance dans la rue, ça va finir en match nul ! 

bon, on la reprend cette révolution ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> à priori, vu l'ambiance dans la rue, ça va finir en match nul !



Ca c'est normal.
Tous les matchs que j'ai pu regarder se sont finis sur un score nul.
(ou "à chier" ou "de merde", mais je m'arrete là, la charte va finir par me coller un carton rouge...)

Pour celui-là c'est comme pour les autres.
C'est désespérant.
Je suis maudit.
Je regarderai plus jamais de foute de toute ma vie.

...
Et je boirai plus jamais d'alcool non plus.


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

si on peut plus rire... pffffffffff.... 








  

(anntraxh, tu regardes pas la t&#233;l&#233; ? )


----------



## katelijn (23 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne suivez pas le match ?
> :mouais:
> 
> _Vous faites quoi ?_
> ...



Tu veux jouer aux windtolkers?


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ouais... pis c'est froid le vent du Nord...




c'est bien dit !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu peux faire ce que tu veux ! Tout ce que tu veux ! Simplement, dans ce cas là, je balance sur les forums publics quelques copies d'écran...


M'en fous ! J'en fabriquerai d'autres !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

Ben en fait il l'on leur révolution morte dans l'oeuf


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> On lui dira... Et puis j'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; anus que trous du cul. C'est la m&#234;me chose mais en correct.



Quelle belle lessive, c'est plus blanc que blanc, Monsieur j'ach&#232;te cette lessive.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2006)

Ne te fais pas avoir par le marketing, pas tous les anus sont pareils


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

T'es au courant ? Le marketing et la pub ne vous disent pas tout ! Il existe une lessive qui lave plus blanc que blanc...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> T'es au courant ? Le marketing et la pub ne vous disent pas tout ! Il existe une lessive qui lave plus blanc que blanc...




meeere denis


on nous cache tout, on nous dit rien!


bon, je retourne défaire les noeuds, on est samedi, avec un peu de chance; j'aurai fini ma lessive de dimanche à midi:love:


----------



## mado (24 Juin 2006)

Et de la crème solaire ? C'est possible ? :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> bon, je retourne défaire les noeuds



*AH, NON RIEN*
j'avais compris autre chose...






:hein:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait il l'on leur r&#233;volution morte dans l'oeuf



*La r&#233;volution nioube*
a tr&#232;s rapidement p&#233;riclit&#233; &#224; l'&#233;poque

L&#224; c'est diff&#233;rent, tout est question de timing et d'organisation.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et de la crème solaire ? C'est possible ? :love:


Tu sais bien que ça affaibli le latex des préservatifs


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La révolution nioube*
> a très rapidement périclité à l'époque
> 
> Là c'est différent, tout est question de timing et d'organisation.




un peu comme le Cercle quoi...


----------



## Nobody (24 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> un peu comme le Cercle quoi...



Ah oui. Je pensais que tu répondais à SM...

:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui. Je pensais que tu répondais à SM...
> 
> :rateau:


*Admettons tout de même*
que la vaseline offrira une efficacité optimale contrairement à la crème solaire


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Admettons tout de même*
> que la vaseline offrira une efficacité optimale contrairement à la crème solaire



pour le latex, je savais que c'était pas bon mais pour la lessive: c'est carrément foutu. C'était les dernières nouvelles du front lessivier


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> un peu comme le Cercle quoi...




*Au ©ercle*
tout était question de timing et d'organisation, certes


----------



## Melounette (24 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Vous en êtes où, là ?_


Mère Denis-latex-vaseline-cercle.
Voilà.
N'hésite pas à demander surtout.


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui : le Cercle©.
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> _Vous en êtes où, là ?_



*DTC !!*





('tain, tu fais quoi ? t'as loupé les trois dernières réunions (véridique) et supermoquette a proposé de t'exclure !! )


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Vous en êtes où, là ?_


Dans un tristement bas niveau dans ma photothèque


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dans un tristement bas niveau dans ma photothèque




ah ouais, c'est triste... mais euh.. au fait... c'est du 95C ça, non ? 

non, je dis ça mais j'ai l'impresion de reconnaitre...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais, c'est triste... mais euh.. au fait... c'est du *95C* ça, non ?
> 
> non, je dis ça mais j'ai l'impresion de reconnaitre...



toi, t'as pas mis ta main sur son front!


----------



## Bolchevik (24 Juin 2006)

Coucou les filles !! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2006)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les filles !! :love: :love: :love:




J'y crois pas!!!!! :mouais: 
Mais t'es pire qu'une bête, toi!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

Ouais, mais il reste en dehors du Corse quand m&#234;me...


----------



## Bolchevik (24 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'y crois pas!!!!! :mouais:
> Mais t'es pire qu'une bête, toi!



oui mon chou à la crème de marrons sauvages ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bolchevik (24 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Non je dis ça je dis rien._ ? :love: :love: :love:



moi j'aime tes petits riens qu'on peut soulever au fur et à mesure... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bolchevik (24 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On a déjà été présenté, gros dégoûtant ?
> Bon ben alors vous m'introduisez quand vous le jugez souhaitable bande de maçons, puting j'ai plein d'idées !:love: :love:



La chienne lubrique. Je ne me souviens plus le nombre de fois où je t'ai introduite dans le Cercle !!  celà même alors que frère Teo bavait d'envie et du reste. 

la prochaine fois, je t'attache aux anneaux d'une cave rue Kervégan, ça ne fera pas un pli !! Honteuse souillure luxuriante du libéralisme eslavagiste !! 


ça va là ?


----------



## Bolchevik (24 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Rue Kervégan ? Je vois que tu connais les bons z'endroits de la décadence mascquée !:love:
> Bon grouille-toi de m'indiquer les portes du ©aveau, le New Bar Straight m'ennuie tellement ! On dirait une réunion de BDE d'école de commerce ! :rose: :love:



ça ne t'inquiête pas toi ces déchirures au-dessus de nos têtes ? Tu crois que le pare-foudre va tenir ?


----------



## Bolchevik (24 Juin 2006)

tu passes nous voir ? :love:


----------



## Melounette (24 Juin 2006)

gabe_1028 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que Melounette a raison, ce sujet est vraiment trop hermétique pour les pauvres néophytes que nous sommes.
> Et pourtant, j'ai tout lu.


Ah nan, nan. Moi il est de moins en moins hermétique depuis que je tire là-dessus.:rateau: 
Qui plus est les anciens sont parfois plus ouverts qu'on ne croit pose des questions. 
Moi depuis quelques pages, je me délecte.:love:


----------



## katelijn (24 Juin 2006)

gabe_1028 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, Melounette
> Je vais demander des renseignements à des anciens.
> J'ai vu que l'on pouvait envoyer des messages personnels aux différents inscrits
> Tu me conseilles de demander à qui?




Cochise est parfait!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2006)

.... Je crois que c'est un spécimen de toute beauté, celui-là


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Juin 2006)

gabe_1028 a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois?
> Je me demande. Quand je lis ses messages, je le trouve un poil trop sarcastique.


Tu as raison Gabe (tu permets que je t'appelle Gabe? )

DocEvil est m&#233;chant m&#233;chant!
Demande plut&#244;t &#224; samuel rosenstock ou antipyrine. 

edit :
ou demande &#224; jpmiss, et dis que tu viens de la part de Muti.


----------



## Melounette (24 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "Plus ouvert qu'on ne croit" ?
> As t-on jamais cru ici que j'étais _fermé_ ??
> :mouais:
> 
> :love: :love: :love:


Oups:rose: , je disais ça par rapport au mot "hermétique" de gabe. Rien d'autre, vraiment. 
Par contre je file à ton bureau, voilà, j'arriiiiiiive.:love: 

gabe oh gabe, Doc a l'air comme ça, mais c'est plus un rôle qu'il se donne, hein. C'est Dieu vois-tu ? D'ailleurs quand il arrive dans un fil, je dis toujours :"Oh my gode!" 
Sinon, si, j'ai un nom pour toi : Patoch'. Il écrit gros et en rouge, ça permet de bien comprendre tout.



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> edit :
> ou demande à jpmiss, et dis que tu viens de la part de Muti


Ah ça c'est salaud.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Juin 2006)

Comme tu dis, Ouch, je suis parti depuis 24h et je comprends plus rien.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2006)

*L'abrasage de nioubes*
non, ça n'est pas révolutionnaire !





:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Juin 2006)

En effet, c'est traditionnel.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu dis, Ouch, je suis parti depuis 24h et je comprends plus rien.



*Y avait-il quelque chose à comprendre*
dès le départ ?



:hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, si, j'ai un nom pour toi : Patoch'. Il écrit gros et en rouge, ça permet de bien comprendre tout.


*OUAIIIIS!!!! PARFAITEMENT!!!*


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, si, j'ai un nom pour toi : Patoch'. Il écrit gros et en rouge, ça permet de bien comprendre tout *mais c'est un gros blaireau*



Finis tes phrases melounette enfin. 
Faut tout faire ici...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Finis tes phrases melounette enfin.
> Faut tout faire ici...



*ELLE SUPPORTE MAL LA CHALEUR, LA FAUSSE COUCHE DE CASIMIR?!!!? *


----------



## Melounette (24 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *L'abrasage de nioubes*
> non, ça n'est pas révolutionnaire !
> :rateau:


Ah mais j'attends toujours d'ailleurs. Regardez moi, ça c'est de la belle nioube, élevée au bon grain, avec un bon croupion, allez-y, n'ayez pas peur.\o/

Bobby, mon Bobby, nous n'avons pas le même vocabulaire, j'aurais dit "mais c'est un corse" tout simplement. 
Ne me cherchez pas, je viens de fuir à l'étranger.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais j'attends toujours d'ailleurs. Regardez moi, &#231;a c'est de la belle nioube, &#233;lev&#233;e au bon grain, avec un bon croupion, allez-y, n'ayez pas peur.\o/



*Tu vas commencer par te taire*
Et je m'en cogne de ton croupion.

Mais tu vas t'en servir pour rester sagement assise...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> ... prout, prout, prout... j'aurais dit "mais c'est un corse" tout simplement.
> Ne me cherchez pas, je viens de fuir &#224; l'&#233;tranger.



*Il faudrait que tu nous organises une conf&#233;rence &#224; Ajaccio pour nous exposer tes consid&#233;rations oiseuses sur le sujet. Je te d&#233;fraie pour un aller simple, si tu veux...*   

Edith : Apprenez, tr&#232;s ch&#232;re que je n'accepte de d&#233;rive franchouillarde que de la part de mes petits camardes de jeu sur ces forums.
Bien &#224; vous.


----------



## Melounette (24 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu vas commencer par te taire*
> Et je m'en cogne de ton croupion.
> 
> Mais tu vas t'en servir pour rester sagement assise...


Aïe. Ca fait mal comme bizutage.:casse: 
Oui bon d'accord, je suis allée trop loin, désolée.:rose: 
Et patoch', je n'ai aucune idée préconçue sur les corses, ni sur toi-même d'ailleurs, c'était le la provoc' à 2 balles.
Allez, je vous laisse votre fil, mais ne froncez pas les sourcils, vous êtes tout pas beaux quand vous faites ça.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

Alors toujours dans la lessive.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je n'accepte que les vraies filles dans mon bureau !
> :love:


Dans ... Dans ... On dit ça ! Ça serait pas plutôt sous ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai attendu un temps fou, je croyais que c'était cuit,  ...



Tu aurais du me prévenir, je ne me serais pas absenté !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais tu avais tes z'obligations, tu m'avais pas dit que tu conduisais le tracteur qui tirait le char de l'UMP à la GayPride© ?? :love: :love: :love:



Heu ... moi, je conduirais plutôt le char qui tire *sur* le tracteur de l'UMP  mais bon, on avait dis "pas de politique ... :rateau:


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2006)

Bon, vous avez de nouvelles id&#233;es ou on ferme direct ?




> _Privil&#233;gier la qualit&#233; sur la quantit&#233;. C'est, vite r&#233;sum&#233;, l'objectif que nous nous fixons pour que le Bar, comme tous les autres forums, demeure un espace de dialogue &#224; la mesure de MacGeneration._




 []


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2006)

Directement je sais pas, mais par le truchement d'un point de godwin pourquoi pas


----------



## mado (25 Juin 2006)

Je croyais que c'était le chemin pour le point G. Et puis non.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que c'était le chemin pour le point G. Et puis non.



si tu cherches le point g dans le front de mirza, tu fais fausse route camarade. Je veux bien qu'il y ait révolution mais de là à se prendre le point G dans le front, pur de surcroit.

Ha lala ces jeunes, ils ne doutent de rien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Directement je sais pas, mais par le truchement d'un point de godwin pourquoi pas



Tiens, c'est curieux, ça ! En fait, les suisses, c'est un genre de français, quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

Oui ils ont même des "traditionalistes désorientés" 
Des individus qui courent partout tout en restant sur place.


----------

